# Show me your drying set ups



## Cold$moke (Mar 20, 2018)

*SHOW ME YOUR BOX! 
*
Any ways 
almost that time again in a few weeks and i need to get my drying box together

I normally just use a wire rack shelving thats 2x5x6 and i cover it with panda to contain some smell but mostly make it light tight and so it drys slower i hang via nubs directly to the shelf wires

I section off the bottom rack and stick my dehumidifier in there set at 65-70%

It doesnt blow on them directly but circulates the air for me without checking it .

I like to take a week to 14 days depending
Before i go to jars for the cure.


Just wondering how you guys do it 

More interested in bigger drying boxes as little ones are cool but i need to fit at least a few units worth 

Anyways blow it up guys


----------



## projectinfo (Mar 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> *SHOW ME YOUR BOX!
> *
> Any ways
> almost that time again in a few weeks and i need to get my drying box together
> ...


Subbed.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 20, 2018)

Ah 


My woman can’t fight 


But ya odda see her box ! 



  


4x4 tent 
200ish cfm fan 
16” filter, 4” plumbing lines 
1/2 ipex n fittings, and 6x6” net 

I also have hanging nets to go in there. 
So I’m covered, it I wanna trim wet or dry Or half n half etc .


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 20, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Ah
> 
> 
> My woman can’t fight
> ...


Very nice BOX


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 20, 2018)

I appologize i dont think i ever took any of my box pics


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 20, 2018)

8' by 24" by 8' closet, inkbird at 50% humidity, one clip fan, one humidifier, don't have spare dehumidifier available just now but humidity is in check for now, will add one in warm drier weather
(White Widow 3 days ago, add hanging basket and 4 lower lines if need room)


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Very nice BOX


I control the humidity n temp of the room vs just keeping the box in check. 
It works really good. 
For my space I’d rather two 2x4 tents


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 20, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> 8' by 24" by 8' closet, inkbird at 50% humidity, one clip fan, one humidifier, don't have spare dehumidifier available just now but humidity is in check for now, will add one in warm drier weather
> (White Widow 3 days ago)


Nice bud i got a ww seedling going now 

Thanks for showing me your box


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 20, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I control the humidity n temp of the room vs just keeping the box in check.
> It works really good.
> For my space I’d rather two 2x4 tents


Yea i like the way i do it but the last crop straight FILLED the rack to the gills lol
I guess i could buy another rack and rig them together as one.

I like your vertical racks those will go in the memory banks


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Yea i like the way i do it but the last crop straight FILLED the rack to the gills lol
> I guess i could buy another rack and rig them together as one.
> 
> I like your vertical racks those will go in the memory banks


Here’s a couple more for the bank
   


Was an easy setup , and I’m very happy 
I take a rack into the flowering room , fill it up, n repeat. Works good.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 20, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Here’s a couple more for the bank
> View attachment 4108846 View attachment 4108847 View attachment 4108850
> 
> 
> ...


I like your tent attachment system

I just dont have any grow tents lol

I did think about buying one just for drying but wanted to see everybodys ideas first


----------



## BigHornBuds (Mar 20, 2018)

That’s what I did, 
Was 150$ you don’t need anything special for drying , this is where you can get away with a cheap Chinese one , n not worry . 


Before it was metal coat hangers.
Lots n lots of hangers


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 20, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Nice bud i got a ww seedling going now
> 
> Thanks for showing me your box


Thanks had to step it up had unbelievable low humidity, 14% for days, was a nightmare drying some weed at the turn of this year so decided I need control, have spare 4 by 4' tent but for now this ok because I don't really have room for a third tent in here
-good luck


----------



## BleedsGreen (Mar 20, 2018)

We use a closet we keep empty just for this in a spare bedroom, I know most people can't get away with this but I am lazy and it works wonderfully for us. Nothing fancy, I hang branches on hangers and have a little hanging kitchen basket (3 tier) for single nubs. No fan no dehumidifier. 10 - 14 days when I can just start to break a semi think stem I cut off all buds and move into open lidded containers in a small cabinet for another day to 3 then burped in glass for a few days. I have been told I have delicious smelling and tasting girls .


----------



## Sir Napsalot (Mar 21, 2018)

I use our spare bathroom- the vent fan provides just enough air movement


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 21, 2018)

Nice awsome fellas


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 23, 2018)

Show me more i got 4 weeks plus to plan lol


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 23, 2018)

I upped my humidity to 58% because these are smaller buds from the last cutting and they dry too fast, in 48 hours will put some in jar with hygrometer to test and adjust from there daily


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Mar 23, 2018)

I use the closet inside my spare bedroom flower room. I hang a dark synthetic material curtain over the open 2’x3’ closet and hang branches from 2 levels of hemp string lines hung in a row left to right. 

The exhaust from the growroom gently pulls at the curtain and continually vents the closet. 

It does have a bit of variance in temp day to night but it takes about 7 days on average to dry enough for jars.


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 26, 2018)

Noticed a huge difference between 55% and 58% RH!

At 55% the big tops were ready to jar in about 5 days

But at 58% the smaller buds are not ready even after 9 days!? ..their RH in the jar was 66% this am, I jar and start curing below 65

Was not expecting this big of a difference with only 3% RH added !?

I cut them from the branches and put them in a hanging basket at 55%rh, will reassess in 24 hours, expect them to be in the proper zone by then


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 26, 2018)

I like to dry SLOW and cool 
5 days is a lil quick for me too


----------



## Tim1987 (Mar 26, 2018)

I may be able to contribute a photo in about June 
I never keep photos. I take them, post them. Then delete them.

But i can contribute to the thread.
Temps, and humidity for curing, is the only good thing about where i live.
Ive actually found my dries to be better, if i leave them in the dark. Hanging in a little 3x3, and leave the rest up to mother nature.
I believe its the length of time to dry before cure, is the secret. I try to have buds besides the biggest colas dry by 10 days.
At around 10 days, i do a bit of a pre cure. Ive got some big arnotts biscuit tins. I start the burping in my tins.
When i jar it all up. I choose 1 jar to monitor first, usually one with large colas. To make sure there isnt mold etc. 
I also choose, a second jar, a couple weeks later. Just to burp, and check the smell.
Im a big believer in a good cure. Imho the biggest secret is getting your buds into jars, at just the right texture / dampness, to not have to burp the jar at all.


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 26, 2018)

Yea i just never took any dry photos of my last setup like a ding dong lol. Then i took it apart 

Just wanted to see how everyone else does it to get more ideas


----------



## Tim1987 (Mar 26, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Yea i just never took any dry photos of my last setup like a ding dong lol. Then i took it apart
> 
> Just wanted to see how everyone else does it to get more ideas


Have you found, the high humidity helps your dry / cure?


----------



## Cold$moke (Mar 26, 2018)

I like to think so 
As most my stuff burns pretty smooth and tastes pretty good before i even get to jar it up (most of the time).


I just set the dehuey and check em every few days .

Even though i have it set relatively high at 65

The dehuey is constanly cycling due to the rh going over that with the buds drying.

So it moves the air they are in plus warms it up here and there.

I have tried witout a dehumidifier but id rather just not chance any mold issues .


I do find that keeping your budss in an enclosed space seems to help keep some more potent smells then just free air drying in a large area.

Like if i only harvest a small plant ill just dry it on lines hanging in a carboard box. Itsead of open in the air


----------



## Tim1987 (Mar 26, 2018)

Lol
Coat hangers too. They're the shit, for hanging.
I just leave a daggy bit, to hang the branch from.
Then hook it to the top of the tent.


----------



## Beachwalker (Mar 27, 2018)

End of last year beginning of this year with 14% humidity they would have been done in 3 days which is why now new setup with inkbird and controlled humidity
_
I was very surprised how just 3% RH made such a huge difference in drying time, wasn't sure where to post it then I remembered your thread_

Frankly 5 days was a little fast for me too, but the hygrometer told the tale


----------



## GroErr (Mar 27, 2018)

Mine is simple but effective. I have a door into what was originally my cold cellar. I built my flower room with it's own door to the left, to the right I have a veg cabinet. The veg cabinet exhausts into the space and keeps temps 60-65F and RH between 60-65% year-round. The exhaust also keeps air moving but nothing directly on the hanging plants. I can keep them there until ready to trim, sometimes for a couple of weeks if I'm crazy busy. The "hangers" are $5 steel racks that I screwed into the 2x4 studs in the ceiling, just add hooks.

 

Cheers


----------



## nc208 (Apr 2, 2018)

Came across this while researching drying methods. Has anyone used one of these? It would be very easy to DIY with an inkbird humidity controller which can be found for like 30 bucks.
Budybox


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 2, 2018)

GroErr said:


> Mine is simple but effective. I have a door into what was originally my cold cellar. I built my flower room with it's own door to the left, to the right I have a veg cabinet. The veg cabinet exhausts into the space and keeps temps 60-65F and RH between 60-65% year-round. The exhaust also keeps air moving but nothing directly on the hanging plants. I can keep them there until ready to trim, sometimes for a couple of weeks if I'm crazy busy. The "hangers" are $5 steel racks that I screwed into the 2x4 studs in the ceiling, just add hooks.
> 
> View attachment 4112682
> 
> Cheers


Nice work budd


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 10, 2018)

I've been going back and forth between different drying methods and this seems like a good thread for feedback as well as pushing the method if anyone likes it. I plan on using my tent (5x5) as the drying room and I'm thinking chop them at the base and hang the whole plant, there's a few sources on it but not too much. Anyone do this and recommend it? I'm thinking it might keep the plant alive a little bit longer and squeeze out some last minute trichomes and have a long slow dry. Newb speaking so please season me.


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 10, 2018)

I use a large hanging multi basket in a dedicated tent, in a controlled room ,snip buds off stems, set the dehuey to 55%, humidifier to 45%, temp70f, stink sock, stems snap in about 9 days, weed is awesome now, another 9 days and its exquisite. no jarring, no molds ever, harvesting weekly.
I have 10-12 oz drying at any time, if I was jarring up and curing I'd be (law) overweight full time. (if I was growing for myself this would be different of course) storing 10 ounces in jars while another few are drying is illegal in my state. My buds are always gone within a month.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 10, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> I use a large hanging multi basket in a dedicated tent, in a controlled room ,snip buds off stems, set the dehuey to 55%, humidifier to 45%, temp70f, stink sock, stems snap in about 9 days, weed is awesome now, another 9 days and its exquisite. no jarring, no molds ever, harvesting weekly.
> I have 10-12 oz drying at any time, if I was jarring up and curing I'd be (law) overweight full time. (if I was growing for myself this would be different of course) storing 10 ounces in jars while another few are drying is illegal in my state. My buds are always gone within a month.



I hate repeating this precedent but I have posted it before. I am sorry I don’t have the link saved but a while back a concentrate company was busted in MI for 3 day hang drying plants. The judge deemed usable marijuana over the limits. 

Dated jars for curing are our only defense left. Mine are labeled hanging in the closet and then the jars are labeled after dry trim and weight taken. They are expected to cure 90 days from jarring and the drying branches are labeled expected to be on that cycle for 1-2 weeks. 

So there are clear stages the flowers have to go through before medically usable. All labeled and documented. 


The company got busted because there was no curing provisions and the buds felt dry enough to the officer I guess.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 10, 2018)

Randomestguy said:


> I've been going back and forth between different drying methods and this seems like a good thread for feedback as well as pushing the method if anyone likes it. I plan on using my tent (5x5) as the drying room and I'm thinking chop them at the base and hang the whole plant, there's a few sources on it but not too much. Anyone do this and recommend it? I'm thinking it might keep the plant alive a little bit longer and squeeze out some last minute trichomes and have a long slow dry. Newb speaking so please season me.


You will not get more trichomes for cutting and hanging in one. 
Keeping the plant hole will slow down the drying process, nothing wrong with that, 
Just watch the environmental conditions.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 10, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I hate repeating this precedent but I have posted it before. I am sorry I don’t have the link saved but a while back a concentrate company was busted in MI for 3 day hang drying plants. The judge deemed usable marijuana over the limits.
> 
> Dated jars for curing are our only defense left. Mine are labeled hanging in the closet and then the jars are labeled after dry trim and weight taken. They are expected to cure 90 days from jarring and the drying branches are labeled expected to be on that cycle for 1-2 weeks.
> 
> ...


That’s good to know, I’m going to start labeling the stages with dates .


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 10, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> That’s good to know, I’m going to start labeling the stages with dates .



I wish it was actually all as safe as it is supposed to be. But it’s still up to the judge and prosecution. So we do what we can right. 

I know a caregiver busted with all these things in place and one that was not even charged when raided. 

I lay very low and very few people are aware of my meds. And I do not participate in functions or cups.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 10, 2018)

Recently I harvested in layers, taking the top kolas, then a week or so later the middle batch and finally from what used to be just popcorn for hash I got 3 extra jars of fine bud from just one white rhino!

It's a lot (and I mean a lot) more work doing it this way but I harvested exactly where I wanted it and got a lot more than usual for yield too, so to me it's well worth it from now on


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 10, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I wish it was actually all as safe as it is supposed to be. But it’s still up to the judge and prosecution. So we do what we can right.
> 
> I know a caregiver busted with all these things in place and one that was not even charged when raided.
> 
> I lay very low and very few people are aware of my meds. And I do not participate in functions or cups.


I’m low key too, I’m only on the net chatting because I don’t want to tell friends. 
And only signed up after I’ve been legal for some time. 
I just know a guy that knows how to grow, n he hooks me up. 

That’s bull shit they are out witch hunting .
I keep all my numbers in check, and usually keep 1 plant less then allowed. I just gotta pay attention to all the trim, had a key of it in my freezer n forgot about it. 
But because im a med user and I’m a med grower for others I’m probably allowed a lot more then you guys .


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 10, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> You will not get more trichomes for cutting and hanging in one.
> Keeping the plant hole will slow down the drying process, nothing wrong with that,
> Just watch the environmental conditions.


Thanks for the info, and I mightve mixed that up with a couple days of darkness before chopping makes the plant stress and put more out but that might not be true either, read that somewhere a long time ago but that's just experimenting. Prolly gonna do the lowest possible humidity in the final days before chop cuz that one is more proven in frosting up a bit. But overall thanks again


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

I do it more because its a habbit.

But i havent seen any studies to prove it helps

But i usually give mine at least 24-hrs dark 
And i try to blast them with some cold on their last few days 

This harvest im going to see what happens when i simulate a drought in the last 3 days with cold and then dark time n chop


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 10, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> I hate repeating this precedent but I have posted it before. I am sorry I don’t have the link saved but a while back a concentrate company was busted in MI for 3 day hang drying plants. The judge deemed usable marijuana over the limits.
> 
> Dated jars for curing are our only defense left. Mine are labeled hanging in the closet and then the jars are labeled after dry trim and weight taken. They are expected to cure 90 days from jarring and the drying branches are labeled expected to be on that cycle for 1-2 weeks.
> 
> ...


dated jars means zip my friend. look it up. weed is dry when court date is here, you think they look into rh, stem snap, chlorophyll etc...maybe finish trim for us too?...nah

otherwise we'd all keep hanging plants until a bud is sold right? we could have 72 hanging, 72 in jars, 72 growing, and 15 ounces on hand....nahdont fool yourself.
Iknow some growers mislabel it all in hopes it might save them someday if busted.
so much easier to just keep it tidy and right, than to fight in court.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2018)

Randomestguy said:


> I've been going back and forth between different drying methods and this seems like a good thread for feedback as well as pushing the method if anyone likes it. I plan on using my tent (5x5) as the drying room and I'm thinking chop them at the base and hang the whole plant, there's a few sources on it but not too much. Anyone do this and recommend it? I'm thinking it might keep the plant alive a little bit longer and squeeze out some last minute trichomes and have a long slow dry. Newb speaking so please season me.


theres not really anything in the stalk or stems of the plant that the plant needs while drying....except water. if you have a hard time keeping humidity up, leave the buds on the larger stems initially, it slows down the process a little. if you have a good handle on RH, you can cut them down to the smaller branches for the initial dry, then trim them later.


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 10, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I’m low key too, I’m only on the net chatting because I don’t want to tell friends.
> And only signed up after I’ve been legal for some time.
> I just know a guy that knows how to grow, n he hooks me up.
> 
> ...


nobody is witch hunting. less than 1% of marijuana growers are hassled by feds medical or not. 99% of the busted med growers were breaking rules is all. best to not get caught with my pants down though, I keep weights and numbers tidy, I feel its part of the challenge and privilege. they made the rules and I agreed to stick to them. My grow building was inspected by the state police, locals, fire dept, and my insurance complainy before I had one seed germ'd.

I'm more afraid of my insurance company, and their decisions to not cover losses resulting from growing weed if they occurred. cops were great, fire dept very helpful, linked me to a fire control company that fully equipped my spaces for cheap. Insurance is the only entity that every follows up on my operations, and it pisses me off.


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 10, 2018)

Randomestguy said:


> I've been going back and forth between different drying methods and this seems like a good thread for feedback as well as pushing the method if anyone likes it. I plan on using my tent (5x5) as the drying room and I'm thinking chop them at the base and hang the whole plant, there's a few sources on it but not too much. Anyone do this and recommend it? I'm thinking it might keep the plant alive a little bit longer and squeeze out some last minute trichomes and have a long slow dry. Newb speaking so please season me.


if your environment is controlled you could hang/trim/jimmy your buds anyway you like.


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 10, 2018)

Well seems by overwhelming majority there's no real plus to hanging the whole thing as opposed to any other way, just spewing back what I read on some site lol but thanks everyone for the input. And @Cold$moke, just a tidbit I think humidity is the frost enhancer, not that the other factors don't have a part to play just that the trichomes are meant to protect it and hold in water so air dryness might be the biggest factor (plus maybe a shortcut into drying before unplugging the dehumidifier) but let us know how it goes


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I do it more because its a habbit.
> 
> But i havent seen any studies to prove it helps
> 
> ...


I “drought” stress 10 ish days before chop
I find visually it produces more glads from the stress. 
The temp drop will bring out the purples n fall colors, you’ll get the most color by dropping your temp on night cycle tho

I can’t do 24-48 hrs dark, because I’m perpetual, i go in just before the lights turn on n chop the base, then work on cutting it up n getting it out with the lights on. 

I’m designing a new trellis scrog system to fix the problems that come along with scrog n perpetual. And also fixed the pain in the ass to remove the plants . 

It never ends it seems .


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 10, 2018)

Randomestguy said:


> Well seems by overwhelming majority there's no real plus to hanging the whole thing as opposed to any other way, just spewing back what I read on some site lol but thanks everyone for the input. And @Cold$moke, just a tidbit I think humidity is the frost enhancer, not that the other factors don't have a part to play just that the trichomes are meant to protect it and hold in water so air dryness might be the biggest factor (plus maybe a shortcut into drying before unplugging the dehumidifier) but let us know how it goes


Running your plant dry at the end like your suggesting will speed up your drying process, it will also make your bud harsh n taste like shit if there is a taste other then hay.


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 10, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Running your plant dry at the end like your suggesting will speed up your drying process, it will also make your bud harsh n taste like shit if there is a taste other then hay.


Low humidity only while the plant is alive, dry as normal procedure afterwards is what I meant, still the case? And I also wanted to ask about your perpetual, what medium do you use? I was thinking of upgrading to perpetual down the road and that's a ridiculous amount of any medium really (possible upgrade to 5x9 flower tent and use current 5x5 for veg) so hydro seems to be a good contender for a much larger setup but cross that bridge after it gets built much less getting there lol.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

Randomestguy said:


> Well seems by overwhelming majority there's no real plus to hanging the whole thing as opposed to any other way, just spewing back what I read on some site lol but thanks everyone for the input. And @Cold$moke, just a tidbit I think humidity is the frost enhancer, not that the other factors don't have a part to play just that the trichomes are meant to protect it and hold in water so air dryness might be the biggest factor (plus maybe a shortcut into drying before unplugging the dehumidifier) but let us know how it goes


Im pretty sure it's the opposite not positive

My dehuey is always on in my flower room lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Running your plant dry at the end like your suggesting will speed up your drying process, it will also make your bud harsh n taste like shit if there is a taste other then hay.


You talking about me running the roots dry at the end?
It shouldnt cause i try to get a nice fade 

My plants have tasted good quick dried in a dehumidifier before lol(of course not as good as a proper dry)


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

Also i dont drop temps for color i do it for terps 

I always find its the tastiest when cold grown

Imo hot grows fuck the flavor plus high ec = harsh shit buds.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

This ones starting to get purple tips

No cold nights though


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2018)

Randomestguy said:


> Low humidity only while the plant is alive, dry as normal procedure afterwards is what I meant, still the case? And I also wanted to ask about your perpetual, what medium do you use? I was thinking of upgrading to perpetual down the road and that's a ridiculous amount of any medium really (possible upgrade to 5x9 flower tent and use current 5x5 for veg) so hydro seems to be a good contender for a much larger setup but cross that bridge after it gets built much less getting there lol.


the purposes of drying and curing is to 1, obviously, dry the plant out so its in a smokable state.
2, give the chlorophyll, sugars, and carbohydrates time to break down. the plant needs to be above 62% water content for that to happen, once it drops below that, the process stops, and cannot be started again. it takes at least 5 days for a significant portion of that material to break down. if you drop below 62% rh before that, process stops, for good. so i would water right up to the end, and allow them the time they need to get all that done.


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Im pretty sure it's the opposite not positive
> 
> My dehuey is always on in my flower room lol


I couldn't say as I'm greener than my seedlings, just logical thinking is the transpiration is controlled by leaves flowers etc so the dry air stimuli is what would beef up trichs and resin to stop as much water being transpired. Thats my thought process on it. But it's just speculation on my part cuz I've turned my brain into a weedcyclopedia but it's my first grow.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

Mabey 

Its close
I always thougt it was a self protection mechanisim for uv rays

But like you say it is to prevent moisture loss?

This is why i want to dry the root zone some before i chop 

Ill take a picright before i dry them then ill take another pic of the same bud when i chop

Will be interesting


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the purposes of drying and curing is to 1, obviously, dry the plant out so its in a smokable state.
> 2, give the chlorophyll, sugars, and carbohydrates time to break down. the plant needs to be above 62% water content for that to happen, once it drops below that, the process stops, and cannot be started again. it takes at least 5 days for a significant portion of that material to break down. if you drop below 62% rh before that, process stops, for good. so i would water right up to the end, and allow them the time they need to get all that done.


The logic is to have dry as possible air just to get some frost but if the plant is still living the internal water level should be ok for 2 days or so before backing off the dehuey right? Lol might just skip all the extra go standard.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2018)

why would transpiration lead to more trichs? thats making the plant work harder at a process that has nothing to do with thc production. plants don't produce trichs in response to drought , they produce more trichs to protect themselves from the sun, UV produces more trichs, less water produces a dry plant......a "stress reaction" doesn't necessarilly mean more trichome production, as a matter of fact, drought response is the exact opposite, the plant tries to draw all its resources into its central core, so not watering is never going to make more trichs


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Mabey
> 
> Its close
> I always thougt it was a self protection mechanisim for uv rays
> ...


That's the badass part mj is like a plant swiss army knife lmao


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the purposes of drying and curing is to 1, obviously, dry the plant out so its in a smokable state.
> 2, give the chlorophyll, sugars, and carbohydrates time to break down. the plant needs to be above 62% water content for that to happen, once it drops below that, the process stops, and cannot be started again. it takes at least 5 days for a significant portion of that material to break down. if you drop below 62% rh before that, process stops, for good. so i would water right up to the end, and allow them the time they need to get all that done.


I agree with part of what your saying

But im sure the plant will still have plenty of moisture in it especially how low and slow i dry

When i say dry out the root zone im still going to have very small amount in the buckets but it should simulate a drought

Just for shits and gigs anyways its not like my current grow is crazy on point this run


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why would transpiration lead to more trichs? thats making the plant work harder at a process that has nothing to do with thc production. plants don't produce trichs in response to drought , they produce more trichs to protect themselves from the sun, UV produces more trichs, less water produces a dry plant......a "stress reaction" doesn't necessarilly mean more trichome production, as a matter of fact, drought response is the exact opposite, the plant tries to draw all its resources into its central core, so not watering is never going to make more trichs


Idk about backing off on the watering but I read somewhere the dry air is what does that not drought conditions


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> why would transpiration lead to more trichs? thats making the plant work harder at a process that has nothing to do with thc production. plants don't produce trichs in response to drought , they produce more trichs to protect themselves from the sun, UV produces more trichs, less water produces a dry plant......a "stress reaction" doesn't necessarilly mean more trichome production, as a matter of fact, drought response is the exact opposite, the plant tries to draw all its resources into its central core, so not watering is never going to make more trichs


I thought it was part of plant steering through root zone manipulation?


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

Ah well give it 2 more weeks and we can see 

And i might do it to my healthy plants so i cant blame the shit plants for not working right lol


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2018)

Randomestguy said:


> Idk about backing off on the watering but I read somewhere the dry air is what does that not drought conditions


all part of the same response, and as far as i know, rh has little effect on trich production, outside of its effect on the general health of the plant


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I thought it was part of plant steering through root zone manipulation?


well, i guess it might be considered that, but you aren't steering towards increased trichome production, as far as i can see, thats steering away from it


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

Mabey hes thinking more of essential oils?

Thats why i want to do the drought thing i forget wherw i read about plant steering via the root zone for enhanced oil porduction?

Ill try to find it


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> well, i guess it might be considered that, but you aren't steering towards increased trichome production, as far as i can see, thats steering away from it


Ill try to find the article


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> all part of the same response, and as far as i know, rh has little effect on trich production, outside of its effect on the general health of the plant


Really? I know it's primarily uvb ray protection but I thought resin and trichs also help regulate transpiration to some degree


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 10, 2018)

my flowers love 40% rh. I dont add humidity and this time of year is always around 40% in there.


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2018)

well, it might, i won't claim to know everything there is to know. but i have done some extensive research (as im sure many of us have) and i have read in more than one place that a plants primary drought response is to stop all unnecessary functions and draw all possible resources into its core to try to survive. there may be some initial production as a first response, but i don't see how a plant can be producing a lot of resin when its trying to not produce anything but the food it needs to survive.
it's always seemed to me that it would be a lot more productive to add some uv light and not try to manipulate a plants drought response.


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 10, 2018)

http://www.growweedeasy.com/make-buds-sparkle-with-more-trichomes#temperature-humidity

^that's my basis for the humidity thing, and if it was unclear it's just to lower rh not put the dehumidifier right next to them to suck em dry


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

Heres a blurb from RQS

Still didnt find the right thing i read

OTHER FACTORS YOU SHOULD CONSIDER

Humidity and temperature can also alter the trichome yield of a cannabis plant. With the right combination of these, you can simulate a more stressful environment where the plant believes it should increase trichome production. In the last 2-3 weeks of flowering (around the same time you should increase UV-B exposure), toggling humidity and temperature will be key. Try decreasing the relative humidity (RH) levels to around 30%. Some very resinous plants grow in the Middle East where the weather is quite dry and arid.

Although, this being the case, your temperature should not surpass 26°C (80°F). Having higher temperatures won’t affect your trichome yield, but it will ruin their potency. That’s something you definitely don’t want. To verify that temperatures are correct, give your buds a good smell. If you encounter a very pungent aroma, it might be an indication the temperature is too high. This will gradually degrade your trichomes, so be careful.


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Heres a blurb from RQS
> 
> Still didnt find the right thing i read
> 
> ...


Lmao we basically posted the same thing same time


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2018)

i won't say any of thats wrong, but i just do not think its anywhere near as productive as keeping a good rh level for the plants and just using uv light to increase trich production. it just really seems to me that the negatives are going to outweigh the positives in that scenario, and its all wasted effort that could have been put to better use


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

1 week of growth isnt going to hurt me much
Its my stash anyways im a consumer not a seller


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 10, 2018)

I notice those lacking proper controls are always searching for tricks.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

Ill try to do some side by side pics before and after drought 


Like i said half my room got fucked anyways so ill experiment on them now and when the other half is ready for harvest ill see if i want to do the same thing.


But i always keep my humidity low on the last week anyways 
And never get my room over 77 mostly 72-75


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> I notice those lacking proper controls are always searching for tricks.


Um wouldnt controling the enviroment and root zone.mean you have lots of control?


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 10, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> I notice those lacking proper controls are always searching for tricks.


You have to find tricks before you get treats (silly rabbit tricks are for kids)
Have I lived up to my name


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 10, 2018)

the only real control you need on your root zone is treating it right.


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Um wouldnt controling the enviroment and root zone.mean you have lots of control?


(my comments were not directed towards you) but
sure. controls make the difference between trich envy and bliss, healthy plants and sick ones, finished on time and not, fluffy and hard buds, root rot and health roots too.
if tricks worked we'd all use them and they wouldnt be called tricks


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 10, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> the only real control you need on your root zone is treating it right.


and that starts with the controls above your root zone. then on to watering and feeding habits


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 10, 2018)

Very off topic but speaking of controls got me thinking why moonlight doesn't matter to outdoor plants yet it'll fuck up indoor plants that get light leaks, just can't shake the thought


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> (my comments were not directed towards you) but
> sure. controls make the difference between trich envy and bliss, healthy plants and sick ones, finished on time and not, fluffy and hard buds, root rot and health roots too.
> if tricks worked we'd all use them and they wouldnt be called tricks


So if i grow hard big bud with tons of trichs then 
That would mean i did an ok job of controlling?

Not being snarky if thats how it looks just trying to understand the reasoning

I get healthy plants will always produce the best.

But i think we can experiment 
Like tomatoe farming they do all kinds of stuff lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

Randomestguy said:


> Very off topic but speaking of controls got me thinking why moonlight doesn't matter to outdoor plants yet it'll fuck up indoor plants that get light leaks, just can't shake the thought


Ive thought the same


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> So if i grow hard big bud with tons of trichs then
> That would mean i did an ok job of controlling?
> 
> Not being snarky if thats how it looks just trying to understand the reasoning
> ...


tomato

but yes, if you aim to grow hard big buds with tons of trichs, and you are indeed doing so, your expectations have been met and you rock! change nothing


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

I love a good debate and discussion in good form and taste.


I will do some pics because this harvest doesnt much matter to me one way or the other
Ill still have good smoke


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 10, 2018)

Does forcing cannabis to cannibalize do this?


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 10, 2018)

Randomestguy said:


> Very off topic but speaking of controls got me thinking why moonlight doesn't matter to outdoor plants yet it'll fuck up indoor plants that get light leaks, just can't shake the thought



not true at all. I first had clear panels on my grow room roofs for 2 years. the moon lit the rooms at night. no issues at all,
except heating /cooling. marijuanas grow great outdoors since Shiva planted it, moonlit and all.

I have no less than 100 light leaks and nary an issue


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

If i dont post them here ill put em in my journal 
https://www.rollitup.org/t/cold-mokes-frost-heave.959456/


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I love a good debate and discussion in good form and taste.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> not true at all. I first had clear panels on my grow room roofs for 2 years. the moon lit the rooms at night. no issues at all,
> except heating /cooling. marijuanas grow great outdoors since Shiva planted it, moonlit and all.
> 
> I have no less than 100 light leaks and nary an issue


Nice 
I often think growers blame light leaks
When they get nanners when it was probably just rodelization or over ferting lol

I do know one grower who doesnt give a shit about light leaks and he has seeded runs sometimes 

My room is pitch black

But i always wondered why the moonlight wouldnt hurt it but street light would?

Light spectrum from the moon is what? Lol


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 10, 2018)

On the moonlight part, that's a given if it has the same conditions outdoors, but fully indoor, light leaks are said to be avoided for possible herming
(Fair point on it being another factor, posted before your post loaded lol)


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 10, 2018)

Randomestguy said:


> On the moonlight part, that's a given if it has the same conditions outdoors, but fully indoor, light leaks are said to be avoided for possible herming


its a lie. 
excessive veg/longer flower duration- maybe with the right kinds of light leaks I suppose.
greenhouses are not protected from moonlight either in many cases.


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 10, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> its a lie.
> excessive veg/longer flower duration- maybe with the right kinds of light leaks I suppose.
> greenhouses are not protected from moonlight either in many cases.


Honestly I was thinking since indoors tends to be clockwork light cycles it makes it more sensitive to light changes


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 10, 2018)

Lol this thread is going rapidfire


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

Its all good its my thread


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 10, 2018)

Randomestguy said:


> Does forcing cannabis to cannibalize do this?


What makes a plant do that (watch the video jsjfnejauf)


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> its a lie.
> excessive veg/longer flower duration- maybe with the right kinds of light leaks I suppose.
> greenhouses are not protected from moonlight either in many cases.


Hmmm but what would the difference be between light from the sun or grow lights and the moon....isnt that why they make light deprovation green houses (i realize its to block the sun but it blocks the moon as well)

I guess i need to look up what kinds of light the moon throws haha
Edit to add i realize outdoor geows are exposed to the moonlight
And some people go crazy planting on lunar scheduals for outdoors


Randomestguy said:


> Honestly I was thinking since indoors tends to be clockwork light cycles it makes it more sensitive to light changes


We think similarly so far lol

Mabey we are both handicapped or handicapable haha


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

Randomestguy said:


> What makes a plant do that (watch the video jsjfnejauf)


The bong water lol i love the guy with the fucked up hands fingering the turkey


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Hmmm but what would the difference be between light from the sun or grow lights and the moon....isnt that why they make light deprovation green houses (i realize its to block the sun but it blocks the moon as well)
> 
> I guess i need to look up what kinds of light the moon throws haha
> 
> ...


Handi-cap a mofo in the ass if they try some shit more like lmao


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> The bong water lol i love the guy qith the fucked ul hands fungering the turkey


Lmao ikr love that movie


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

Randomestguy said:


> Handi-cap a mofo in the ass if they try some shit more like lmao


Same


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 10, 2018)

Randomestguy said:


> Honestly I was thinking since indoors tends to be clockwork light cycles it makes it more sensitive to light changes


The moon gives off a refracted glow caused by sunlight hitting the moon. It is not direct sunlight therefore not considered "light.
however the lunar cycles are a different animal and useful in cultivation

1/2 foot candle of light from the moon at its _brightest _
pot needs 2wice that to interrupt a blooming cycle


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 10, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> The moon gives off a refracted glow caused by sunlight hitting the moon. It is not direct sunlight therefore not considered "light.
> however the lunar cycles are a different animal and useful in cultivation
> 
> 1/2 foot candle of light from the moon at its _brightest _
> pot needs 2wice that to interrupt a blooming cycle


To specify the cycles indoors are usually machine clockwork vs outside fading in and out with different intensity cuz a full moon on a clear night pretty is bright but my point being the variance causes it not to care as much as an indoor cuz after following the same thing something small would trip it up kinda


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 10, 2018)

Randomestguy said:


> To specify the cycles indoors are usually machine clockwork vs outside fading in and out with different intensity cuz a full moon on a clear night pretty is bright but my point being the variance causes it not to care as much as an indoor cuz after following the same thing something small would trip it up kinda



no, at its brightest the moon only reflects only half of the foot candles needed to interrupt a bloom cycle, thats the reason. no fading matters


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 10, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> no, at its brightest the moon only reflects only half of the foot candles needed to interrupt a bloom cycle, thats the reason. no fading matters


Lol I mightve dumped 20 on an intake fan I don't need then, I was going lightproof crazy and didn't want the tent losing a foot on each axis from too much suction or light leaks from the passive intakes


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 10, 2018)

Randomestguy said:


> Lol I mightve dumped 20 on an intake fan I don't need then, I was going lightproof crazy and didn't want the tent losing a foot on each axis from too much suction or light leaks from the passive intakes


you're approaching it correctly. light proof for best results. I know of at least 5 issues that could cause sexual confusion.
if you already have 4 maybe the light seal is the save right


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 10, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> you're approaching it correctly. light proof for best results. I know of at least 5 issues that could cause sexual confusion.
> if you already have 4 maybe the light seal is the save right


Lol tru, also works as a ventilation fan kinda, running really short on ducting after making an s bend and exhaust system so the fan is just kinda hanging in one of the cinched ports of the tent diagonal down next to the floor might be perfect for drying, I still have an oscillating but if I didn't get the duct fan it would've prob gone to another oscillating


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> no, at its brightest the moon only reflects only half of the foot candles needed to interrupt a bloom cycle, thats the reason. no fading matters


Damn our full moons nights up here i can almost drive a car down the road with no lights

I didnt know it was that dim


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

Randomestguy said:


> Lol I mightve dumped 20 on an intake fan I don't need then, I was going lightproof crazy and didn't want the tent losing a foot on each axis from too much suction or light leaks from the passive intakes


Build a light proof passive intake budd


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Build a light proof passive intake budd


Tried, cuz I'm a cheap bastard only used what was on hand and it was shitty, used some vinyl taped over an open intake and used binder clips between it and the mesh to keep airflow going so the suction wouldn't seal it back, twas shite. It worked kinda except the tape would start coming off.


----------



## Sabaton (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi, I just hang up my plants in a wooden wardrobe. It doesn't need ventilation because I harvested the plants when they needed to be watered again and because the wood is able to absorb lot's of moisture. In a few days I will jar them and add boveda humidipaks 62%. That way it's not necessary to measure the humidity levels in the jars because the humidity will never rise above 62%

In my opinion harvesting them whole is the best, because the little bud leaves will become weak and lay down and cover the buds, thus slowing down the drying process.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 10, 2018)

"That way it's not necessary to measure the humidity levels in the jars because the humidity will never rise above 62%"

.. I'm not sure that's correct, can anybody else weigh in on this ?


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 10, 2018)

Randomestguy said:


> Low humidity only while the plant is alive, dry as normal procedure afterwards is what I meant, still the case? And I also wanted to ask about your perpetual, what medium do you use? I was thinking of upgrading to perpetual down the road and that's a ridiculous amount of any medium really (possible upgrade to 5x9 flower tent and use current 5x5 for veg) so hydro seems to be a good contender for a much larger setup but cross that bridge after it gets built much less getting there lol.


I dont think it would be a good idea , because you’d stop the functioning of the plants stomata ...
I’m using pro mix, and I use heavy equipment to deal with it . It adds up fast ! 
I have land and equipment at my disposal tho.


----------



## Sabaton (Apr 10, 2018)

It depends on the moisture left in the buds when jared. Those shiva skunks are already "pre-dried" cuz I only watered them once a week and I harvested them 8 days after the last watering. They will now stay in the wardrobe for a few days, after this they will not contain enough moisture to overcome the humidipaks. I will use 2 baggies with 8 gram each per plant/jar.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> You talking about me running the roots dry at the end?
> It shouldnt cause i try to get a nice fade
> 
> My plants have tasted good quick dried in a dehumidifier before lol(of course not as good as a proper dry)


No that wasn’t at you, I don’t know how it would affect your setup, I don’t have enough experience with DWC to give ya advice , I have a very large buffer , your rockin out with your cock out.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 10, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> "That way it's not necessary to measure the humidity levels in the jars because the humidity will never rise above 62%"
> 
> .. I'm not sure that's correct, can anybody else weigh in on this ?


That is not correct.
If the RH of the plant is to high , the pack will not be able to keep it at 62 .


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 10, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I dont think it would be a good idea , because you’d stop the functioning of the plants stomata ...
> I’m using pro mix, and I use heavy equipment to deal with it . It adds up fast !
> I have land and equipment at my disposal tho.


True, and looks like I'm gonna get an extra workout lmao perks of being a loner and having to diy


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 10, 2018)

Sabaton said:


> It depends on the moisture left in the buds when jared. Those shiva skunks are already "pre-dried" cuz I only watered them once a week and I harvested them 8 days after the last watering. They will now stay in the wardrobe for a few days, after this they will not contain enough moisture to overcome the humidipaks. I will use 2 baggies with 8 gram each per plant/jar.



but its all guess work with you. 
and drying in cedar is ill.
its strong smelling, like moth balls, bad idea, unless you love on cedar tasting weed of course, its all about your personal expectations 

pre dried? what is that?
moisture level left in buds? how much was left, really, how much?
will not contain enough moisture to overcome ? at what point will you be starting at though?



skipping rh monitoring in a jar is a moldy prospect. I've met people that smoke moldy weed with no complaints too so


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 10, 2018)

But it sure beats the way unclebuck dries his weed

I'll take cedar over cat shit any day
just look at the filthy pissy litter on the floor, fanned to dry with his weed!
you got him beat by a mile sir!


----------



## Sabaton (Apr 10, 2018)

@chiqifella 

In my situation I either use what I'm given to work with or I don't dry in the dark at all. My box is filled with cuttings already, I cannot use that to dry the plants. Anyhoo, I didn't notice a wooden smell, the whole wardrobe reeks of weed 

My statement is based on experience. Adding a hygrometer to the jar wouldn't benefit me, so why would I ? Of course some jars from my earlier grows developed mold, but that was because of too less monitoring, buds being packed too tight and buds being too moist. I've developed somewhat of an instinct and I'm sure they won't develop a mold.

"Pre-dried" means that they have kinda been pre dried, since the plants haven't gotten any water for one week straight.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

I leave the leaf on certain kinds of bud mainly airy ones.

On big hard nugs i like to trim close 

When im drying i just set the dehuey to 65% and checkem everyday if rh shooymts up ill accomadate 

Idaelly it takes me 1p to 14 days to dry enough to jar


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> No that wasn’t at you, I don’t know how it would affect your setup, I don’t have enough experience with DWC to give ya advice , I have a very large buffer , your rockin out with your cock out.


Haha more like my dingle berry lmao

Its all good i know my grow isn't on point at all 

But i thank you for the kind words


----------



## Sabaton (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> When im drying i just set the dehuey to 65% and checkem everyday if rh shooymts up ill accomadate


How does your weed feel when it's ready to be jared ? Since you keep the optimal rh with your dehuey the buds should be drying very evenly/uniformly instead of being dry on the outside with the stem still moist and flexible, right ?


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

It all depends but for the most part they dry pretty darn evenly

When i fist startex i would get the outside too dry and it would kill the flavor.

So now i ride the line with mold and moisture

Sometimes ill turn the dehuey up or down depends on the time of year 

But when im ready to jar my stems will crackle but not snap clean if the makes sense
And the bud will just start burning nice in a doobie. But its not crispy it just feels right is how i describe it lol

Then ill put it into jars then monitor for the first week or so till im certain they are good to go 

Hope it helps


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

Sabaton said:


> How does your weed feel when it's ready to be jared ? Since you keep the optimal rh with your dehuey the buds should be drying very evenly/uniformly instead of being dry on the outside with the stem still moist and flexible, right ?


You do have to make sure to sheild the buds from direct airflow from the dehuey 

Thats why i like using a rack

I put the dehuey in the bottom and put a peice of carboard on top and side to make a sheild 
This does 2 things it makes sure the air blowing from the dehuey isnt blowing directly on the plants and it catches any thing that falls during the dry

Then the panda film keeps it dark and lovely while containing a lot of the smell and keeping the rh high enough to get a nice 10 day dry time plus or minus


----------



## Sabaton (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> crackle but not snap clean if the makes sense


It does, I know what you mean. I'm trying to achieve the same results with my method, yet the wardrobe works more like a big humidor that constantly absorbs the excess humidity and then releases it into the ventilated growroom. I will post my results here during the weekend, hopefully the plants dry nice and evenly.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Apr 10, 2018)

Sabaton said:


> It does, I know what you mean. I'm trying to achieve the same results with my method, yet the wardrobe works more like a big humidor that constantly absorbs the excess humidity and then releases it into the ventilated growroom. I will post my results here during the weekend, hopefully the plants dry nice and evenly.


basically the dream right? I giant humidor set to exact curing and/or long term storage temps?


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 10, 2018)

I know it's not ideal but what's your guys' experience smoking bud right off the plant? Had a neighbor who needed me to water their plant a while back and I snagged like a g (she wasn't gonna notice cuz half the plant been stripped cuz she din have nooo patience and tiny closet cfl grow) but I was dry at the time and didn't wait to dry the bud fully and hot damn, that shit was trippy. Like had me going through truth of existence type shit. How about you guys? I'm sure you picked a nug and put it right in a bowl at least once lol


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> It all depends but for the most part they dry pretty darn evenly
> 
> When i fist startex i would get the outside too dry and it would kill the flavor.
> 
> ...


^^^^^ do this^^^^^

That is a great post! This whole thread has been pretty helpful 

Proper curing has a bit of alchemy to it


----------



## Sabaton (Apr 10, 2018)

Yes I did that multiple times, because weed treats my ADD (+hyperactivity) and I had nothing to smoke laying around. I dried it at 50 degrees celsius in my mini oven, this didn't really affect the resin. 

The effects were like you said, I was tripping balls for 1 and a half hour. This is because the resin isn't done ripening. Those trichomes are clear at first, then they become milky and ultimately they turn amber. As long as you smoke it while you have a lot of clear trichomes you will get that short-lasting, trippy feeling. Still nothing in comparison to actual acid etc, but still quite a mental knockout. Some people also get paranoid as fuck after smoking such weed


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 10, 2018)

Sabaton said:


> Yes I did that multiple times, because weed treats my ADD (+hyperactivity) and I had nothing to smoke laying around. I dried it at 50 degrees celsius in my mini oven, this didn't really affect the resin.
> 
> The effects were like you said, I was tripping balls for 1 and a half hour. This is because the resin isn't done ripening. Those trichomes are clear at first, then they become milky and ultimately they turn amber. As long as you smoke it while you have a lot of clear trichomes you will get that short-lasting, trippy feeling. Still nothing in comparison to actual acid etc, but still quite a mental knockout. Some people also get paranoid as fuck after smoking such weed


Yesss that shit had me writing down like an entire page of some universal conciousness reincarnation 4th dimensional timeless type shit (best I can summarize without going into depth) just so I wouldn't forget those thoughts later. Dammit now I want some tabs wish I lived in the city cuz you can't find that shit easy in the burbs. # smokeless


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

Yea some weed gives me a heart racing that i dont care for 

Mabey im getting older lol im not even 40 yet


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Yea some weed gives me a heart racing that i dont care for
> 
> Mabey im getting older lol im not even 40 yet


Nah man its them early cut sativas that make you feel like feds about to bust your door down, in the heart about to jump out of your chest sense, even if you cool headed. As long as you ain't losing your shit (any real stoner won't usually) it's just that racey body feeling. Not super enjoyable as far as weed goes


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

Randomestguy said:


> I know it's not ideal but what's your guys' experience smoking bud right off the plant? Had a neighbor who needed me to water their plant a while back and I snagged like a g (she wasn't gonna notice cuz half the plant been stripped cuz she din have nooo patience and tiny closet cfl grow) but I was dry at the time and didn't wait to dry the bud fully and hot damn, that shit was trippy. Like had me going through truth of existence type shit. How about you guys? I'm sure you picked a nug and put it right in a bowl at least once lol


I usually always try a tester but it usually taste like shit till it drys lol unless you vape it but i havent tried vaping live flowers

But when i. Short on smoke ill stick it in the microwave or dehumidifier and it doesnt taste the best (even though it taste better then some peoples haha) but the effects are good enough.


Its runny on this run im doing now im defoiliating heavily cause its a packed scrog.

So on the last defoliation i actually had to cut off a lot of fan leaves that where coated in crystals

And i got a nice clump of scissor has from it 

Very clear up high that isnt bad at all 

I cant wait to see it in 5 more weeks


----------



## dongle69 (Apr 10, 2018)

Randomestguy said:


> Had a neighbor who needed me to water their plant a while back and I snagged like a g (she wasn't gonna notice cuz half the plant been stripped cuz she din have nooo patience and tiny closet cfl grow) l


You stole from a neighbor who trusted you.
You are a piece of shit.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

Randomestguy said:


> Nah man its them early cut sativas that make you feel like feds about to bust your door down, in the heart about to jump out of your chest sense, even if you cool headed. As long as you ain't losing your shit (any real stoner won't usually) it's just that racey body feeling. Not super enjoyable as far as weed goes


I know im playing lol still dont like the heart attack weed as i call it haha

Next time i get some from dude ill post a pic of it its pretty crystally sativa dom 

Not the best flavor(growers fault) but if you like speedy highs this a good work weed but they might think your on crack lol it makes you tweak haha


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

None of the un dried weed ever impressed me enough to try it more then a few times lol


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 10, 2018)

dongle69 said:


> You stole from a neighbor who trusted you.
> You are a piece of shit.


Lol unless she was a bigger piece of shit total bitch tbh. I was the only option cuz we like a couple hundred feet away, and it's a g, not a zip. Funny story on that actually, she made a tray out of foil and that thing was sitting right, and I mean right over her power strip with water about to spill over the half inch rim onto it, dumb bitch almost set her house on fire. And part 2, the next day or day after, her parents found it and tossed it so no harm done on my part lmao.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Haha more like my dingle berry lmao
> 
> Its all good i know my grow isn't on point at all
> 
> But i thank you for the kind words


I wasn’t meaning advice about the grow in general, just about the “drought” stress, being I don’t have experience with plants that big with that much roots , in DWC . I’ve cropped a “few” times with NFT but not the same, to know how it would affect them.
And when I say things like drought n flush, these are words I use to explain myself, but my plants r not wilting and I’m not running 3x the volume of the pot with water, my flush at the end is just RO not a drop extra.


& For havin 1 light not even as big as one of mine,(I got 3250watts on you in ruffley the same sq ft) blows my mind.
Your rocking it, only going to get better with more experience.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

That is one thing i have learned is i have never learned enough haha


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 10, 2018)

theres always more to learn, I should really put some time into educating myself about DIY LEDs . But I’m wanting it out a little longer, like I did with flat TVs . 
The 1st one I seen was 10k now you can get a better one (same size) for 6-700 if that


----------



## Sabaton (Apr 10, 2018)

Randomestguy said:


> Lol unless she was a bigger piece of shit total bitch tbh. I was the only option cuz we like a couple hundred feet away, and it's a g, not a zip. Funny story on that actually, she made a tray out of foil and that thing was sitting right, and I mean right over her power strip with water about to spill over the half inch rim onto it, dumb bitch almost set her house on fire. And part 2, the next day or day after, her parents found it and tossed it so no harm done on my part lmao.


Those people are so lovely. They have unlimited access to the internet and all the information contained within, yet somehow they manage to act unbelievably stupid. It even seems like they are trying hard to fuck things up. And then they chop off the buds too early and smoke them in an instant lmao


----------



## Sabaton (Apr 10, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> theres always more to learn, I should really put some time into educating myself about DIY LEDs


May I answer your basic questions ? I'm running a diy panel myself.


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 10, 2018)

Sabaton said:


> Those people are so lovely. They have unlimited access to the internet and all the information contained within, yet somehow they manage to act unbelievably stupid. It even seems like they are trying hard to fuck things up. And then they chop off the buds too early and smoke them in an instant lmao


Lol ikr, taking them off early is an exponential loss cuz those couple nugs fiended for could've grown into soda cans (extreme example but you know what I mean)

Ps I fixed her setup by moving POWER STRIP A FOOT OVER AND ABOVE like it wasn't that space limited and I can't stress this enough the water in that tray was at the very edge like a little longer and gravity would've bent that half inch tall side and made a waterfall right onto the strip with fan and lights and a bunch of trash which would've lit up from any small fire, I'll count the g I snagged as fire safety prevention lmao


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 10, 2018)

Sabaton said:


> May I answer your basic questions ? I'm running a diy panel myself.


How can I out perform a DE 1000 
With equal penetration in a 4x4 
And come out on top $ wise in the end of its life, what happens when one diode burns up, now I gotta wrestle a huge light down with out hurting plants? (One man show) 15min for HPS bulb change . 
HSP bulbs are cheap to replace every couple grows too. the medium cost more.
Bang for buck I just don’t think led is where it’s at right now, 
What’s going to be out in two years? 
When the cost of my build needs to last 5-7 year to equal it’s cost of have ran HPS.
Are theses light really lasting that long ? 
I’ve never owned a car that long .


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 10, 2018)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> basically the dream right? I giant humidor set to exact curing and/or long term storage temps?


that describes my drying room ! I know I throw shade on jarring weed all the time, but honestly my drying space is my jar.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Apr 10, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> that describes my drying room ! I know I throw shade on jarring weed all the time, but honestly my drying space is my jar.


Yeah I have some long term goals for that, do you just use controllers and (de)humidifiers, and or heating/cooling units?


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> theres always more to learn, I should really put some time into educating myself about DIY LEDs . But I’m wanting it out a little longer, like I did with flat TVs .
> The 1st one I seen was 10k now you can get a better one (same size) for 6-700 if that


Im in the same boat and will be working on some 

Mabey soon if it gets too hot. In the mid summer
Which its still not spring here yet lol

But i was thinkin of a strip build to supplement the gavita like turn my gavita down or run it for half the day and led the other half.

Or just build and led setup for stand alone use in summer time.

Ive got the basics sown but im not up to speed on a lot of it but i can build it with a parts list no probs.

Just dont know if i should get strips (Samsung f double row) or cobs or boards


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 10, 2018)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Yeah I have some long term goals for that, do you just use controllers and (de)humidifiers, and or heating/cooling units?


 I have a jam room with a dehuey, ac, and a humidifier, baseboard digi heat. I put a grow tent in the closet in that room, and use it to dry my buds. all the controls are built in to those units, I do monitor rh in the tent though for funs.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> How can I out perform a DE 1000
> With equal penetration in a 4x4
> And come out on top $ wise in the end of its life, what happens when one diode burns up, now I gotta wrestle a huge light down with out hurting plants? (One man show) 15min for HPS bulb change .
> HSP bulbs are cheap to replace every couple grows too. the medium cost more.
> ...


Thats the thing
Im not concerned about their bulb life cause they do last forever but its how fast the tech moves
I dont wana drop 1-1500 on a light build just to have better leds come right out after it lol

But i do have my parts list to build an f strip setup that all the led guys say will equal or "outdo" hps

But i dont know i had bought into leds when the very first came out and it left a funny taste in my mouth lol
It would make plants frostier though i still use it to add extra color in my room


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> I have a jam room with a dehuey, ac, and a humidifier, baseboard digi heat. I put a grow tent in the closet in that room, and use it to dry my buds. all the controls are built in to those units, I do monitor rh in the tent though for funs.


Jam as in music or fruit preserves lol


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Apr 10, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> I have a jam room with a dehuey, ac, and a humidifier, baseboard digi heat. I put a grow tent in the closet in that room, and use it to dry my buds. all the controls are built in to those units, I do monitor rh in the tent though for funs.


Thats awesome! I am planning something like this in a portion of my un finished basement. Stays nice and cool down there (too cool actually) all year. Will need to seal up some things and get the equipment. Have been just using flower room to dry in the past but I am ready to have clones go into veg and the veg into flower as soon as the ones I have in flower are done so time to step up the drying game!


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 10, 2018)

Not hating on diy but just to throw it out there viparspectra is a proven good brand and it's cheap by comparison for all the reputable brands I think the 1200w model 600 actual power draw is maybe 470 I think it does a 5x5 look it up amazon got all that shit


----------



## TintEastwood (Apr 10, 2018)

Foamie - 65f 60% - 7+day


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 10, 2018)

Does anyone know what the difference between jam & marmalade?


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Apr 10, 2018)

I am currently converting to LED, if you want to learn the basics look up growmau5's videos they are awesome. IMO COBs are the way to go and timber is where to get them!


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 10, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Does anyone know what the difference between jam & marmalade?


I believe marmalade is extra sweetened


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

Randomestguy said:


> Not hating on diy but just to throw it out there viparspectra is a proven good brand and it's cheap by comparison for all the reputable brands I think the 1200w model 600 actual power draw is maybe 470 I think it does a 5x5 look it up amazon got all that shit


I got a vipar for veg its meh had i known how easy the diy was i woulda gone that route for my veg and i still might 

The vipar covers my little area ok and is doing well enough for the price 

But i think strips would work better but i havent tried them personally either


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

TintEastwood said:


> Foamie - 65f 60% - 7+day


Ha i was thinking of building a foamed box my self awsome and thanks for showing budd


----------



## Sabaton (Apr 10, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> a DE 1000


A what ? Sorry, I'm foreign and not that into the english grower jargon already.


BigHornBuds said:


> With equal penetration in a 4x4


Use a panel with 9 cobs so you have a cluster of 3x3 cobs. If you run them on 1 ampere (lots of drivers out there adjustable from 0,525 amps to 1,05 amps) they will outperform a 600w bulb. When Cree CXB 3590 are run at this ampere they produce the double amount of light as a metal halide etc. The effficiency is 65% to 70%, that means 100w flowing into a cob panel will produce 65-70watt of light and 30-35% of heat


BigHornBuds said:


> what happens when one diode burns up


You unplug the cables from the socket of that particular cob, remove two screws and install a new cob. It's really simple and comfortable 

Those Cree CXB 3590 are dirt cheap by now, the whole panel would cost you around 500 bucks (rough estimate). It would deliver the performance you need for a 4x4 and it would even outperform a 600 watt hps, resulting in a higher photone output and a increased yield.

I wouldn't bother so much about if there are new/better cobs being developed. The CXB 3590 need half or even less the wattage to produce the same amount of photons as a hps. In my opinion that's a milestone and I'm totally satisfied with my panel. It has more benefits than saving energy. The buds smell better, you don't have to struggle with heat during summer and you can finally take growroom pictures without the light fucking up the picture.


----------



## Sabaton (Apr 10, 2018)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> if you want to learn the basics look up growmau5's videos they are awesome


 Word.


----------



## Sabaton (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> cobs


Yes

Edit: Don't wanna spam this thread with led stuff. Send me a message or visit my grow journal, I'm happy to give advice if possible.


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I got a vipar for veg its meh had i known how easy the diy was i woulda gone that route for my veg and i still might
> 
> The vipar covers my little area ok and is doing well enough for the price
> 
> But i think strips would work better but i havent tried them personally either


It's recommended to use both spectrums for veg, just the blue makes for really short plants like stupid short. And is a bit lacking both spectrums work better not just for flower but veg too


----------



## Sabaton (Apr 10, 2018)

Sorry to kill your mood, but those panels are just fancy and overpriced scrap metal of tomorrow. There is no way that these monocoloured leds outperform a cob. Cobs don't even need this shitty mixing of colours, they provide a full spectrum like a hps.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

Sabaton said:


> Yes
> 
> Edit: Don't wanna spam this thread with led stuff. Send me a message or visit my grow journal, I'm happy to give advice if possible.


? Its my thread 
Spam it up i dont care as long as its not stupid shit.

im down to brush up on my led knowledge


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 10, 2018)

Randomestguy said:


> I believe marmalade is extra sweetened


Ooo
We got one ....

I can’t marmalade my cock down your throat!


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

Randomestguy said:


> It's recommended to use both spectrums for veg, just the blue makes for really short plants like stupid short. And is a bit lacking both spectrums work better not just for flower but veg too


I always ran it with all spectrums running


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 10, 2018)

Sabaton said:


> Sorry to kill your mood, but those panels are just fancy and overpriced scrap metal of tomorrow. There is no way that these monocoloured leds outperform a cob. Cobs don't even need this shitty mixing of colours, they provide a full spectrum like a hps.


Look up viparspectra they ain't mono, differing colors within the spectrum not like the old leds that were straight red and blue


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> ? Its my thread
> Spam it up i dont care as long as its not stupid shit.
> 
> im down to brush up on my led knowledge


I fixed that ! 
(The stupid shit)


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 10, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Ooo
> We got one ....
> 
> I can’t marmalade my cock down your throat!


*jaws music plays*


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> I always ran it with all spectrums running


Touché


----------



## Sabaton (Apr 10, 2018)

5W Epiled/Bridgelux are still crap, now matter how efficient you run them. Even if they weren't: The light distribution is still shitty, because the leds don't have reflectors. It's just overpriced garbage from china.

THIS is led power (~190watt / 47,5 watt each):


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

Sabaton said:


> Sorry to kill your mood, but those panels are just fancy and overpriced scrap metal of tomorrow. There is no way that these monocoloured leds outperform a cob. Cobs don't even need this shitty mixing of colours, they provide a full spectrum like a hps.


Whats a good cob build that will max out at 1000w ,
how many cobs, what kind of price per cob 
Doesnt have to be the cheapest but not the most expensive eother lol


----------



## Sabaton (Apr 10, 2018)

Which area do you wanna "enlighten" ? 

The sweetspot between efficieny and price for building a panel is running each cob at 1,4 amps ~50watt).


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 10, 2018)

Sabaton said:


> A what ? Sorry, I'm foreign and not that into the english grower jargon already.
> 
> Use a panel with 9 cobs so you have a cluster of 3x3 cobs. If you run them on 1 ampere (lots of drivers out there adjustable from 0,525 amps to 1,05 amps) they will outperform a 600w bulb. When Cree CXB 3590 are run at this ampere they produce the double amount of light as a metal halide etc. The effficiency is 65% to 70%, that means 100w flowing into a cob panel will produce 65-70watt of light and 30-35% of heat
> 
> ...


DE = double ended 
A Double ended 1000 will make a single ended 1000 look like a 600w 
I’ll never buy another single ended HPS bulb again, the DEs work to well. 
I haven’t seen any LEDs out yeild a HSP in a 4x4 yet.


----------



## Sabaton (Apr 10, 2018)

Is this still hps/mh technology ? Because I've seen this crazy 315 watt cdm bulb you can purchase, it really comes close to the efficiency of the cobs.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Apr 10, 2018)

I am hopefully eventually going to be running a cob every square foot in a 5x5 room 3500K cxb 3590s running 50 watts each. Five bars with 5 cobs on each bar.


----------



## Randomestguy (Apr 10, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> DE = double ended
> A Double ended 1000 will make a single ended 1000 look like a 600w
> I’ll never buy another single ended HPS bulb again, the DEs work to well.
> I haven’t seen any LEDs out yeild a HSP in a 4x4 yet.


I believe leds tend to have equivalent intensity but less spread and penetration (giggity) which is where hid picks up the slack, something along those lines


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 10, 2018)

Sabaton said:


> Is this still hps/mh technology ? Because I've seen this crazy 315 watt cdm bulb you can purchase, it really comes close to the efficiency of the cobs.


I’m running 315 cmh in veg , they are nice


----------



## TintEastwood (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Whats a good cob build that will max out at 1000w ,
> how many cobs, what kind of price per cob
> Doesnt have to be the cheapest but not the most expensive eother lol


Link to 900watt unit....(just an example of good bang for buck, no affiliation)
https://www.rapidled.com/vero29-5-x-5-led-grow-kit/

But I must confess, I do own one of their products...about 300watts.


----------



## Sabaton (Apr 10, 2018)

Randomestguy said:


> I believe leds tend to have equivalent intensity but less spread and penetration (giggity) which is where hid picks up the slack, something along those lines


I found it, it's called: Philips CDM Green Power 315 Watt 3100k

This bulb is really nice, but it's neither a hps nor a mh, it's a cdm. It produces the same kind of light tho. You can buy this bulb and you're good, it's excellent. It's also very expensive because you also need a driver and reflector.

I still prefer the cobs, but thats just my opinion. There are pros and cons and you gotta decide which system suits you better. What I like about the cob panel is the even light distribution. The canopy penetration is also really good, keep in mind that with such a panel the light doesnt come from straight above. Theres alsways more than one cob shining at a particular plant. The panel penetrates the canopy by shining on it sidewards AND downwards. Also those cobs face downwards, while the cdm wastes a lot of photones by shining in all directions.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

Sabaton said:


> Which area do you wanna "enlighten" ?
> 
> The sweetspot between efficieny and price for building a panel is running each cob at 1,4 amps ~50watt).


So 20 cobbs to equal a 1000 running at 50


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> So 20 cobbs to equal a 1000 running at 50


Can you get 20 into 4x4?


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

Im in an 8x8

Basically i have a power cap on lights i dont want to go over 1500w on lights lol

Dont judge me haha at least for now i might bump the wattage over time

I have plenty of panel amps to play with just dont want ac


----------



## Sabaton (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> So 20 cobbs to equal a 1000 running at 50


Yes. 20 cobs replace 500watt hps/mh or equal a 1000watt double ended (cdm).


BigHornBuds said:


> Can you get 20 into 4x4?


Yes, but that would be overkill. As long as you don't use additional Co2 in your growroom your plants can't use the large amount of photons. 9 cobs @ 1 ampere are sufficient on 4x4.


----------



## Sabaton (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Im in an 8x8


Either you get yourself 4 of those cdm with 315 watt or you get yourself 25 cobs and build a panel with 5x5 cobs @ 1,4 amps.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Apr 10, 2018)

Sabaton said:


> Either you get yourself 4 of those cdm with 315 watt or you get yourself 25 cobs and build a panel with 5x5 cobs.


I am doing this is phases via timber, buying a 5 cob 250 watt rig at a time, right now using 5 cobs and a 600 watt HPS so just in the beginning stages.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

Nice ill look into cobs more vs the strip build i had planned


----------



## Sabaton (Apr 10, 2018)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> I am doing this is phases via timber, buying a 5 cob 250 watt rig at a time, right now using 5 cobs and a 600 watt HPS so just in the beginning stages.


Where do you buy them ?


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Apr 10, 2018)

Timber Grow lights


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 10, 2018)

Sabaton said:


> Yes. 20 cobs replace 500watt hps/mh or equal a 1000watt double ended (cdm).
> 
> Yes, but that would be overkill. As long as you don't use additional Co2 in your growroom your plants can't use the large amount of photons. 9 cobs @ 1 ampere are sufficient on 4x4.


I run 1300ppm


----------



## TintEastwood (Apr 10, 2018)

A hot spot for DIY kits from china.
https://kingbriteled.en.alibaba.com/productgrouplist-805533629/DIY_Cob_kits.html?spm=a2700.8304367.breadcrumb.3.5a76ef4fKDRNnC

Quantum and SpyderX boards are all the rage!
https://horticulturelightinggroup.com/collections/quantum-boards


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Apr 10, 2018)

im not knocking what anyone is doing, just stating what I am trying


----------



## Sabaton (Apr 10, 2018)

Do you buy the panels or the diy kits ? Because this shop is very overpriced.

Edit: TintEastwood already said it: kingbriteled is your supplier =D They even fake the invoice upon request so your 500 dollar cob package becomes a tax free mp3 player for 20 dollars


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I run 1300ppm


Ac im not willing to do but i have thought about co2 many times


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Apr 10, 2018)

Sabaton said:


> Do you buy the panels or the diy kits ? Because this shop is very overpriced.


The DIY kits


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 10, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> But it sure beats the way unclebuck dries his weed
> 
> I'll take cedar over cat shit any day
> just look at the filthy pissy litter on the floor, fanned to dry with his weed!
> ...


Show us a pic yours if your going to continue to throw shade on someone else's.

@UncleBuck really got under your skin huh, LOL


----------



## Sabaton (Apr 10, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I run 1300ppm


This isn't really my field of expertise. I only know how much light plants can handle under regular circumstances.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Show us a pic yours if your going to continue to throw shade on someone else's.
> 
> @UncleBuck really got under your skin huh, LOL


Thats one guys shit i dont wana hear haha


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Show us a pic yours if your going to continue to throw shade on someone else's.
> 
> @UncleBuck really got under your skin huh, LOL


it's so easy too


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Thats one guys shit i dont wana hear haha


cuck


----------



## Sabaton (Apr 10, 2018)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> The DIY kits


I can't add links just yet. Just search google for: kingbriteled. You will see his alibaba vendor page as a result. They also offer those growkits without stealing money from you 

Instead of 450 you pay 270 for 5 cxb 3590 and you have reflectors, holders and passive cooling.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Apr 10, 2018)

Sabaton said:


> I can't add links just yet. Just search google for: kingbriteled. You will see his alibaba vendor page as a result. They also offer those growkits without stealing money from you
> 
> Instead of 450 you pay 270 for 5 cxb 3590 and you have reflectors, holders and passive cooling.


Yeah I have looked at that when I originally was looking then I also have to pay for and deal with shipping from china and from what I saw the price was not much different. maybe I will look into it again. thanks for the info!


----------



## Sabaton (Apr 10, 2018)

Yes, you have to pay the shipping. But because you have to pay it it will be delivered by express courier. And they won't write down the actual worth of the package if you tell them not to. I ordered there and I just payed the 2% paypal fee and the 20 dollars shipping in addition to the set's price.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 10, 2018)

Sabaton said:


> This isn't really my field of expertise. I only know how much light plants can handle under regular circumstances.


It’s mine ...


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 10, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> It’s mine ...


Not to side track the thread now 
But 
I just switch out my filter to a can filter 9000
I used the other fan some where else, n had that one laying around so it’s there for now. 

This air is being pumped into my veg room 
 
Later guys , chop chop time


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> cuck


Well your here now fuck stick show me your drying set up


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Well your here now fuck stick show me your drying set up


let me know where i can see some pictures of your "buds"


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> let me know where i can see some pictures of your "buds"


This is my thread. you came in here ,you first 
I dont think ive ever seen your grows yet either


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> This is my thread. you came in here ,you first
> I dont think ive ever seen your grows yet either


that sucks. i only have about a dozen threads on my grows

what page on this thread are your "buds" posted at?


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

Dont think i have any on this thread


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

Take it back to politics or wherever else you tend to be 

This thread was just fine without ya


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Dont think i have any on this thread


well let me know if your vagina ever turns into a set of balls


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> well let me know if your vagina ever turns into a set of balls


----------



## Sabaton (Apr 10, 2018)

Are you done ?


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2018)

Sabaton said:


> Are you done ?


not until i make your penis hard


----------



## Sabaton (Apr 10, 2018)

fml


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 10, 2018)

So wait. Chemphlem/Chiqifella can post pics of other people set up for the sole purpose of mocking yet has no pics of his own to put out there for critique? Hmmmm

Uncle Buck wouldn't be here if RUIs resident pet parrot didn't continually posts his pics.

I'm just calling the bullshit where I see it.
*shrugs*


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> So wait. Chemphlem/Chiqifella can post pics of other people set up for the sole purpose of mocking yet has no pics of his own to put out there for critique? Hmmmm
> 
> Uncle Buck wouldn't be here if RUIs resident pet parrot didn't continually posts his pics.
> 
> ...


that was just the laundry room too

i had the spare bedroom, living room, dining room, and kitchen filled with buds that year too

15 pound harvest. sold in a week


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 10, 2018)

15lbs? Ouch

#scissorblisterssuck


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> that was just the laundry room too
> 
> i had the spare bedroom, living room, dining room, and kitchen filled with buds that year too
> 
> 15 pound harvest. sold in a week


Shit i wana see 15 lbs throw a pic up


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> 15lbs? Ouch
> 
> #scissorblisterssuck


it was something like 38 days in a row, non-stop 14 hours a day


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Shit i wana see 15 lbs throw a pic up


go check out my outdoor growing thread, it covers 3-4 years


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Shit i wana see 15 lbs throw a pic up


Have you seen doublejj grow?
I get wide eyed every time he posts his pics.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Have you seen doublejj grow?
> I get wide eyed every time he posts his pics.


Yea old man looks like santa clause i dig it


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> go check out my outdoor growing thread, it covers 3-4 years


This is one reason i think of leaving the state im in much longer summers


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> it was something like 38 days in a row, non-stop 14 hours a day


Fuck how big was the drying room lol


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 10, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Fuck how big was the drying room lol


my entire rented house except our bedroom


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 10, 2018)

UncleBuck said:


> my entire rented house except our bedroom


Lol


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 10, 2018)

Tomato’s


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 11, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Show us a pic yours if your going to continue to throw shade on someone else's.
> 
> @UncleBuck really got under your skin huh, LOL


is that an order or something
I have posted pics of my dry space, need to keep up tangie


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 11, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Jam as in music or fruit preserves lol


music


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 11, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> So wait. Chemphlem/Chiqifella can post pics of other people set up for the sole purpose of mocking yet has no pics of his own to put out there for critique? Hmmmm
> 
> Uncle Buck wouldn't be here if RUIs resident pet parrot didn't continually posts his pics.
> 
> ...


hypocrite^
the assclown has been posting this child rape shit for years, and you like it?
no no I am russian remember?
I have a hundred pics posted tryan keep up lady.
if it doesnt concern you stay out right? isnt that the advice you offer schmuck?
instead I see you defend a cuck who only speak about child rape, sucking cocks, others sucking his cock too.

how do you fit into his scheme I wonder?


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 11, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Well your here now fuck stick show me your drying set up


sorry you missed it
for tangy


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 11, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> sorry you missed it
> for tangy
> 
> View attachment 4120258


All irrelevant. I don't give a flying fig what Buck did to trigger you. It wouldn't matter who's pic you were using. My point stands and you seem to be intentionally avoiding it. 
You constantly parrot shit you've read from other forums or google in an attempt to sound like an experienced grower. You may temporarily impress the noobs but the real gardeners here see straight through you. You've tripped up more than once. I just haven't bothered to call you on it but trust that others notice as well. I mean, you do realize all your posts from your other usernames are still available right, lol.
Sooo, if you're going to go after Buck...go. He can take it. But if you're going to use other people grow pics to mock then be prepared to post your own. 
Show RIU how its done chemmy. Lets see this awesomely perfect set up you have. 
Its simple. Put up or shut up


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 11, 2018)

And as far as that pic of drying bud. Yeah, I'm grossed out by litter boxes but my father used to dry his harvests in our barn FFS. Horses, rabbits and chickens all shit too but I'd still take that weed over something doused in pesticides riddled with the carcasses of mites and shit.


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 11, 2018)

this is telling Nancy Drew
you encourage and support bucks talk of pedophilia and racism.
but get miffed at those who are stopping him? you are a winner for sure!

" you have 2 choices- drying in cat shit or drying in pesticides and mite carcass? you have an active mind girlie girl
dont go all menopausal on us now, you used to be cool. 

controlling an environment to succeed is common knowledge, you seem to be impressed by this?


----------



## Sabaton (Apr 11, 2018)

I just remembered why I hate those forums. I migrated from the german/swiss grower.ch because of all the negativity and people abusing the platform to live out their personality issues, but I see it's no difference. Shame on you.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 11, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> this is telling Nancy Drew
> you encourage and support bucks talk of pedophilia and racism.
> but get miffed at those who are stopping him? you are a winner for sure!
> 
> ...


Again, irrelevant. 
Show us the goods chem. Everything else is just deflection.


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 11, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Again, irrelevant.
> Show us the goods chem. Everything else is just deflection.


girl my pics are all over this forum, dozens of them, vegging, flowering, harvesting, even extracting and smoking, go fetch!
I need not post anything to satiate your desires right?


----------



## Sabaton (Apr 11, 2018)

It's not even possible to visit your profile chiquifella, so what the hell ?


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Apr 11, 2018)

aah yes troll it up at its greatest


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 11, 2018)

Damn kids i just wanted to see some bushy boxes


----------



## bdigi (Apr 11, 2018)

TintEastwood said:


> Link to 900watt unit....(just an example of good bang for buck, no affiliation)
> https://www.rapidled.com/vero29-5-x-5-led-grow-kit/
> 
> But I must confess, I do own one of their products...about 300watts.


is that 900w from the wall? the site says 900w led draw.


----------



## Sabaton (Apr 11, 2018)

Nah it's most likely two bulbs with 315 watts and around 50 watts per led/cob


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 11, 2018)

Sabaton said:


> Nah it's most likely two bulbs with 315 watts and around 50 watts per led/cob


That another thing I don’t like about LEDs 
The only thing I care about is what I’m sucking out of the wall, 

20 canoes = equal a big ass boat, 
But you won’t catch me strapping them together n heading to England.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 11, 2018)

Lol


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 11, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Lol


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 11, 2018)

Can’t post mojee’s?


----------



## Sabaton (Apr 11, 2018)

Those cobs drivers have an efficiency of 96% or so, so if I say that a cob has 50 watts, it has around 50 watts. Doesn't bother me at all. Those cdm/hps/mh drivers also waste energy, so your point is pointless.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 11, 2018)

Sabaton said:


> Those cobs drivers have an efficiency of 96% or so, so if I say that a cob has 50 watts, it has around 50 watts. Doesn't bother me at all. Those cdm/hps/mh drivers also waste energy, so your point is pointless.


Ok, enough talk, 
Put up or shut up....
Show me a 4x4 LED that out yields me. 

Not to be rude, but I’ve probably grown more weed then you in the past 6 months then you ever have . 
I can back that up too

So your point , is kinda pointless


----------



## Sabaton (Apr 11, 2018)

Why are you arguing about math with me when you use your growing experience as an argument ? It makes no sense whatsoever. If you wanna beef someone, try someone else.

And what's with all that gangster talk ? "Put up or shut up" Seriously ?

Are you not willing to understand what I was talking about or are you not able to ?

I'm deleting my account, people like you are poison to my mind.

Edit: Seems like there's no delete option. Still, I won't be communicating with you anymore, welcome to my blocklist douche


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 11, 2018)

Sabaton said:


> Why are you arguing about math with me when you use your growing experience as an argument ? It makes no sense whatsoever. If you wanna beef someone, try someone else.
> 
> And what's with all that gangster talk ? "Put up or shut up" Seriously ?
> 
> ...


Later kid


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Apr 11, 2018)

I was very skeptical of LEDs at first as well and a lot of them are straight garbage, but after watching Growmau5's you tube videos and actually learning the basics of it and watching some of his side by side stuff I was sold enough to try it out. I am not saying at all that you cant to GREAT things with what you have going on, but if you really do want to learn about some high quality growing with LEDs that is where I would start.. that being said.. if you are killing it, sht why change keep doing so man!


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 11, 2018)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> I was very skeptical of LEDs at first as well and a lot of them are straight garbage, but after watching Growmau5's you tube videos and actually learning the basics of it and watching some of his side by side stuff I was sold enough to try it out. I am not saying at all that you cant to GREAT things with what you have going on, but if you really do want to learn about some high quality growing with LEDs that is where I would start.. that being said.. if you are killing it, sht why change keep doing so man!


I been knocking led for a decade but will admit to some great improvements in recent times. Always loved them for veg even chep ones but flowering just never ticked all the boxes. tough for me to shuck out another grand in trust though.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Apr 11, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> I been knocking led for a decade but will admit to some great improvements in recent times. Always loved them for veg even chep ones but flowering just never ticked all the boxes. tough for me to shuck out another grand in trust though.


Yeah they are not cheap at all, but hopefully will pay for themselves in efficiency as well as not needing as much heat reduction and no bulb replacement.


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 11, 2018)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Yeah they are not cheap at all, but hopefully will pay for themselves in efficiency as well as not needing as much heat reduction and no bulb replacement.


lifespan is my concern after penetration issues are solved


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 11, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> I been knocking led for a decade but will admit to some great improvements in recent times. Always loved them for veg even chep ones but flowering just never ticked all the boxes. tough for me to shuck out another grand in trust though.


Same but im coming around seeing some impressive stuff latley
@klx


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Apr 11, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> lifespan is my concern after penetration issues are solved


lifespan on cobs is like 20 plus years on all the time ... with no degradation


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 11, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> lifespan is my concern after penetration issues are solved



Isnt that always the concern?


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 11, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Isnt that always the concern?


yes!! I knew they didnt ruin you yet


----------



## chiqifella (Apr 11, 2018)

anybody have a COB fail?


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Apr 11, 2018)

I have not personally no


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 11, 2018)




----------



## chiqifella (Apr 11, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> View attachment 4120441



Just as I suspected !


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 11, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> View attachment 4120441



That’s one of those new fangled quantum corns.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 11, 2018)

Just a" failed cob"


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Apr 11, 2018)

Looking at one of growmau's harvest reports he was using 850 watts of cobs and harvested 1627g's so yeah those are the crazy results you can get with cobs granted you have other things dialed in.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 11, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> View attachment 4120441


gmo .. Better Living Through Chemistry


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 11, 2018)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Looking at one of growmau's harvest reports he was using 850 watts of cobs and harvested 1627g's so yeah those are the crazy results you can get with cobs granted you have other things dialed in.


Thats my goal for my room
Same watts and i want 4 lbs in 8x8 (ish)


It probably wont do it this run cause half my room got fucked .

But i hope i get close next run


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 11, 2018)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Looking at one of growmau's harvest reports he was using 850 watts of cobs and harvested 1627g's so yeah those are the crazy results you can get with cobs granted you have other things dialed in.


In 4x4? 
The numbers I care about is what can I pull out of a 4x4 square 6 times a year? 
I’m the type to have a V8 sports car, then supercharge it. 
Wanna buy a car? 
I’ll check out some of 5s vids


----------



## klx (Apr 11, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Same but im coming around seeing some impressive stuff latley
> @klx


Just dont believe the people saying you can replace 1000W DE HPS with 550W of LEDs. Personally I would say you need 800W of good quality COBs or mid powered diodes (strips, boards) to match the yield on a thouie. 

What I like is the ability to dim them in summer and crank them in winter.


----------



## Nafydad420 (Apr 11, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Thats my goal for my room
> Same watts and i want 4 lbs in 8x8 (ish)
> 
> 
> ...


Senpai, do you flush before harvest? im getting close to harvest time and have been reading up.. mixed reviews on when to chop and if to flush or not.


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 11, 2018)

chiqifella said:


> girl my pics are all over this forum, dozens of them, vegging, flowering, harvesting, even extracting and smoking, go fetch!
> I need not post anything to satiate your desires right?


Those last few posts are very telling. Nothing but projection and insults and still no pics of your super cool awesome set up

And fetch what exactly? All the posts you've made that contradict each other because you cant keep track of your own bullshit?

Countless growers here have called you out so you'd think you would have at least one pic of your grow room up by now...very telling indeed.

Just post em. Its simple. Put up or shut up. But you wont. You'll ramble on insufferably with more insults and deflections.

Or maybe send me another pm filled with tall tales of why "you cant post pics?" Or how we should "rid the forum of negativity" (If that's truly what you wanted you wouldn't continue to mock other growers.)

I wont even touch on the other shit you hinted at in that PM. 

I even predicted this kind of response from you in the Greenpoint thread. I knew you'd go into troll mode if called out. Oh well. 

Don't pm me and don't bother responding. I've made my point.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 11, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Those last few posts are very telling. Nothing but projection and insults and still no pics of your super cool awesome set up
> 
> And fetch what exactly? All the posts you've made that contradict each other because you cant keep track of your own bullshit?
> 
> ...



Wow wow wow ,
Just Incase you didn’t know 
Put up or shut up 
Is straight gangster talk!


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 11, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Wow wow wow ,
> Just Incase you didn’t know
> Put up or shut up
> Is straight gangster talk!


I'm not a gangster by any means. I just have a low tolerance for people who continue to troll even after they lose a username and come back with a brand new sock account. Lots of people post pics here. This is a growing forum. Those pics shouldn't be used to continually mock....I don't care who the pics belong to. Could be @UncleBuck or yours. It wouldn't matter. My response would be the same.

Honestly, my response was pretty tame...all things considering.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 11, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> I'm not a gangster by any means. I just have a low tolerance for people who continue to troll even after they lose a username and come back with a brand new sock account.
> 
> Honestly, my response was pretty tame...all things considering.


I was just making fun of the kid that said it to me , a few pages back. 
But I agree, 

If your gonna type it back it up!

Online I grow ten foot trees 
But I can’t show theses 
Online I got eight Audi’s 
But I can’t show theses 
Online I rode every Ducati 
 
Sun set over the Irish Sea ... was a good day to be me .


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 11, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> I was just making fun of the kid that said it to me , a few pages back.
> But I agree,
> 
> If your gonna type it back it up!
> ...


Nah, its all good. I've always said if I were to go to Ireland I'd fly my bike with me. I don't have a cool Ducati but I've had a FXR for many yrs.
That's a beautiful pic and I'll bet the ride was absolutely incredible.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 11, 2018)

Nafydad420 said:


> Senpai, do you flush before harvest? im getting close to harvest time and have been reading up.. mixed reviews on when to chop and if to flush or not.


It all depends on you bud

Personaly i flush the last week somtimes 2 and taper down my feed in the last few weeks

Couple extra grams dont mean shit to me if it burns into a black lump of charcoal 

But this is a very subjective thing 

cause lots of peeps swear by not flushing but im not one of em lol


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 11, 2018)

Tangerine_ said:


> Nah, its all good. I've always said if I were to go to Ireland I'd fly my bike with me. I don't have a cool Ducati but I've had a FXR for many yrs.
> That's a beautiful pic and I'll bet the ride was absolutely incredible.


That wasn’t Ireland , it was Isle of Man 
200hp to the back tire, better then sex 
The wind from the North Sea almost took me on the same corner that took Bonner about 16 hours later . 
You can rent bikes in Europe, even 200hp Ducati’s


----------



## Tangerine_ (Apr 12, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> It all depends on you bud
> 
> Personaly i flush the last week somtimes 2 and taper down my feed in the last few weeks
> 
> ...


I think a lot that debate comes from not having definitive terms for "flushing" or "leeching".

Most growers do what you do. Just taper back the feed. They don't require as much toward the end anyway.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 12, 2018)

Flushing is leeching lol

Leeching is flushing

Funniest shit i saw the other day was dude said he didnt flush but he leeched for two weeks before cut

I had to laugh


----------



## Nafydad420 (Apr 12, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Flushing is leeching lol
> 
> Leeching is flushing
> 
> ...


what is your opinion on the timing of harvest. for example, ive read that you should cut the plant away from its roots JUST before lights on. Something about all of the nutrients staying in the roots?


----------



## charface (Apr 12, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> That wasn’t Ireland , it was Isle of Man
> 200hp to the back tire, better then sex
> The wind from the North Sea almost took me on the same corner that took Bonner about 16 hours later .
> You can rent bikes in Europe, even 200hp Ducati’s


I watched that shit on tv where they race around then through town. 

Incredible seeing them coming out of corners with the front wheel trying to come up. Crazy


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Apr 12, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> In 4x4?
> The numbers I care about is what can I pull out of a 4x4 square 6 times a year?
> I’m the type to have a V8 sports car, then supercharge it.
> Wanna buy a car?
> I’ll check out some of 5s vids


This one I was looking at was a 4x8, he DID run 32 freaking COB's which is a LOT of hardware, but ran them at 700 ma, for 850 total actual wattage, about 790 PPFD ended up being 1.9 grams per watt, which to me is crazy efficient. he even breaks down what approx. he used in total electricity (with just lights 643 kwh). He has so much info in his videos.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 12, 2018)

Nafydad420 said:


> what is your opinion on the timing of harvest. for example, ive read that you should cut the plant away from its roots JUST before lights on. Something about all of the nutrients staying in the roots?


Dont know if this a myth or not but supposedly
Plants send starches or some other nutes down to the root system after so many hours of dark


I personally let myine go dark for 24 to 48 hours 
Before i chop 

Ive gone longer like 3 days dark but didnt find that anything was better then just the 24 hours

I also like to drop the temps


----------



## iPerculate (Apr 12, 2018)

I have been hearing a lot of benefits from 24 hours of darkness before harvest.

I want to try trimming the plant completely while its still in soil, sugar leaves and everything, and then throw it into darkness for a couple days to dry out before separating from the root system.


----------



## charface (Apr 12, 2018)

I read something recently about cutting a few hours after lights on. 
It allows the plant to be fully hydrated so it dries slower. 

All these things kind of make sense when someone explains them but
I think in side by side tests no one
Could tell me if i trimmed in the dark while wearing one moon boot and one flip flop.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 12, 2018)

charface said:


> I watched that shit on tv where they race around then through town.
> 
> Incredible seeing them coming out of corners with the front wheel trying to come up. Crazy


 
I couldn’t muster up what was needed to get that kinda air , but to have both tires off the road on a super bike , is a feeling I’ll never forget.


----------



## Beachwalker (Apr 12, 2018)

iPerculate said:


> I have been hearing a lot of benefits from 24 hours of darkness before harvest.
> 
> I want to try trimming the plant completely while its still in soil, sugar leaves and everything, and then throw it into darkness for a couple days to dry out before separating from the root system.


When I tried this a few times, eh.. I don't know, one strain might have responded, I can barely see these freaking trichomes anyway to be honest but what I did notice on all strains is it made the pistils darker and seemed thicker too and I don't like that so I stopped doing it, that was just my observation
-good luck


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 12, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4120966
> I couldn’t muster up what was needed to get that kinda air , but to have both tires off the road on a super bike , is a feeling I’ll never forget.


Seeing peeps lay darkies give me wood and highspeed drifting so crazy

My favorite is cop vs street bikes number 2


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 12, 2018)

Nafydad420 said:


> what is your opinion on the timing of harvest. for example, ive read that you should cut the plant away from its roots JUST before lights on. Something about all of the nutrients staying in the roots?


Also i like to taper down the nutes after week 5 if it's a 8-9 week strain 

Try to get a good fade right at chop time


----------



## charface (Apr 12, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> View attachment 4120966
> I couldn’t muster up what was needed to get that kinda air , but to have both tires off the road on a super bike , is a feeling I’ll never forget.


I just love that they are using regular roads with all the imperfections.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 12, 2018)

charface said:


> I just love that they are using regular roads with all the imperfections.


Check this one out


----------



## charface (Apr 12, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Check this one out


To swerve and protect, that was incredible


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 12, 2018)

Yep pretty entertaining


----------



## ANC (Apr 12, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> Does anyone know what the difference between jam & marmalade?


Marmelade is jam made from oranges.
Godawful, but that is what it is.


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> Marmelade is jam made from oranges.
> Godawful, but that is what it is.


I was all buzzed up n feeling silly when I wrote that, but agree it is awful stuff.

But 

The punch line was ,

I can’t marmalade my dick down your throat.... 

Teehee


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 12, 2018)

charface said:


> I read something recently about cutting a few hours after lights on.
> It allows the plant to be fully hydrated so it dries slower.
> 
> All these things kind of make sense when someone explains them but
> ...



There is a darkness thread going on somewhere round here. 

According to marijuana botany and Ed Rosenthals Grow book the plant stores carbohydrates in the roots at night. When light hits the plant the carbs are uptaken and distributed where needed. 

If you cut the roots off before his happens the smoke will be smoother. Takes 24 hrs to be sure all carbs have gone back to the roots. 

Also heat and light damage trichomes so early there are more undamaged ones than later in the day. 

Myths are never really myths. They came from someone not wanting to read for themselves but passed the incorrect info on anyway.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 12, 2018)

After giving them only water the last 2 or 3 weeks allow her to dry a bit. Then give complete darkness for 1 week.It starts the drying process plus the plant will finishing ripening.


----------



## ANC (Apr 12, 2018)

Of curse not, you can hardly reach the tonsils with that micro peenie.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 12, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> After giving them only water the last 2 or 3 weeks allow her to dry a bit. Then give complete darkness for 1 week.It starts the drying process plus the plant will finishing ripening.



The plant doesn’t do any ripening or processing in the dark. Please read Clark’s Marijuana Botany. It is in the free cat news pot book link posted around. I can find it if you like.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 12, 2018)

I dont go longer then 48 hrs lol


----------



## Nafydad420 (Apr 12, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Also i like to taper down the nutes after week 5 if it's a 8-9 week strain
> 
> Try to get a good fade right at chop time


im going to try the 24 hours of dark. i have been tapering the nutes already. probably doesnt matter... but after the dark cycle, can i turn the lights on when i chop so i can see? lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 12, 2018)

No


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 12, 2018)

Nafydad420 said:


> im going to try the 24 hours of dark. i have been tapering the nutes already. probably doesnt matter... but after the dark cycle, can i turn the lights on when i chop so i can see? lol


Use your cellphone with a green colored light on the screen


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 12, 2018)

You just have to snip the main stalk while its dark


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 12, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> The plant doesn’t do any ripening or processing in the dark. Please read Clark’s Marijuana Botany. It is in the free cat news pot book link posted around. I can find it if you like.


Please do i think i have read it before but always down to read


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 12, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Please do i think i have read it before but always down to read



Ok I saved it in an email give me a minute.....

http://catnews.org/FREE Pot Books/


----------



## charface (Apr 12, 2018)

My usual coarse is if Im going to harvest tomorrow i shut lights down today, i taper my nutes up then down
Then nothing the last week.

I do these things simply because they are a happy medium between what most say, plus I get good results. 

I own a shitload of books and even the authers don't always agree so us non scientists just have to try it all and see what works.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 12, 2018)

charface said:


> My usual coarse is if Im going to harvest tomorrow i shut lights down today, i taper my nutes up then down
> Then nothing the last week.
> 
> I do these things simply because they are a happy medium between what most say, plus I get good results.
> ...



The authors with real data from testing all agree about most of it. That was my point. Only the forum doesn’t agree. The science is spot on. 

I think it’s because we are and were stoned.


----------



## iPerculate (Apr 12, 2018)

A lot of false information and theories turned into science floating around. Can be hard to decipher what is good information or not...

Best just to test it yourself


----------



## charface (Apr 12, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> The authors with real data from testing all agree about most of it. That was my point. Only the forum doesn’t agree. The science is spot on.
> 
> I think it’s because we are and were stoned.


Lol, it would be cool to make a thread someday where we take all the most debated topics and lay them to rest by citing peer reviewed articles. 

But then we wouldn't have anything to argue about.

My problem is im a flip flopper.
All you have to do is make a little
Sence and im in


----------



## BigHornBuds (Apr 12, 2018)

ANC said:


> Of curse not, you can hardly reach the tonsils with that micro peenie.


It might be small 
But it’s cute


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 12, 2018)

Plus science changes every day


----------



## iPerculate (Apr 12, 2018)

charface said:


> Lol, it would be cool to make a thread someday where we take all the most debated topics and lay them to rest by citing peer reviewed articles.
> 
> But then we wouldn't have anything to argue about.
> 
> ...


This really needs to be done. A lot of the stickies here are more than 5-10 years old with outdated information and broken picture links....

Also needs to be cleaned of false information


----------



## iPerculate (Apr 12, 2018)

It's hard to find any consistent information when it comes to defoliation...


----------



## charface (Apr 12, 2018)

BigHornBuds said:


> It might be small
> But it’s cute


Mines not very big around
But it sure is short


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 12, 2018)

I dont mind it


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 12, 2018)

iPerculate said:


> A lot of false information and theories turned into science floating around. Can be hard to decipher what is good information or not...
> 
> Best just to test it yourself



Not really because of something called confirmation bias.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 12, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Plus science changes every day



Not how the plant works. Pretty rudimentary science.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 12, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> The plant doesn’t do any ripening or processing in the dark. Please read Clark’s Marijuana Botany. It is in the free cat news pot book link posted around. I can find it if you like.


Its a very good book I used to own that book. I had to bug out and it got left behind. The long dark cycle was a technique used on the white widow strain to produce more trichomes. I adopted the technique and have used it many times to hasten ripening in stubborn plants. I have a ton of respect for Clark's book but it was written based on growing outdoors if i'm not mistaken. Jorge Cervantes and Ed Rosenthal wrote some nice books on indoor growing. High Times had awesome grow info too. I bet i purchased 50 issues of High Times back in the late 80's to early 90's.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 12, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> Its a very good book I used to own that book. I had to bug out and it got left behind. The long dark cycle was a technique used on the white widow strain to produce more trichomes. I adopted the technique and have used it many times to hasten ripening in stubborn plants. I have a ton of respect for Clark's book but it was written based on growing outdoors if i'm not mistaken. Jorge Cervantes and Ed Rosenthal wrote some nice books on indoor growing. High Times had awesome grow info too. I bet i purchased 50 issues of High Times back in the late 80's to early 90's.



Both books have full indoor and outdoor info. You would like the regional climate and soil info in Ed’s book. 

Greenhouse seeds states on their website that the extended dark period for white widow is to avoid regrowth. Says nothing about trichomes. 

Shantibaba doesn’t even say to do it. It is a myth from Arjen the owner. 

I grow it all the time. There is no need to do it. Just needs little feed during ripening. A good taper off and no foxtails or weird growth. 

I have taken them 12 weeks certain phenos.


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 12, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Both books have full indoor and outdoor info. You would like the regional climate and soil info in Ed’s book.
> 
> Greenhouse seeds states on their website that the extended dark period for white widow is to avoid regrowth. Says nothing about trichomes.
> 
> ...


The logic behind it is that the plant produces more trichomes as a defense mechanism to extend its life so it can reproduce before killing frost. I have mimicked the Alaskan photoperiod on a Afghani before. I had it down to 4 hours of light per day before harvest. It had huge trichomes (could be strain dependent though) like I had never seen. The smoke was unforgettable. It was grown in a Phototron with CFL's and u-shaped t-12s !! No HIDs.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 12, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> The logic behind it is that the plant produces more trichomes as a defense mechanism to extend its life so it can reproduce before killing frost. I have mimicked the Alaskan photoperiod on a Afghani before. I had it down to 4 hours of light per day before harvest. It had huge trichomes (could be strain dependent though) like I had never seen. The smoke was unforgettable. It was grown in a Phototron with CFL's and u-shaped t-12s !! No HIDs.



Lol. A phototron. You sure did read high times!


----------



## RetiredGuerilla (Apr 12, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Lol. A phototron. You sure did read high times!


I was weaned on a Phototron. It's how a beginner learned and got his feet wet. They were VERY good for rooting clones too. The Phototron made far better quality than mexi brick weed !! LOL. Don't be makin fun of the tron it was the shit.


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 12, 2018)

RetiredGuerilla said:


> I was weaned on a Phototron. It's how a beginner learned and got his feet wet. They were VERY good for rooting clones too. The Phototron made far better quality than mexi brick weed !! LOL. Don't be makin fun of the tron it was the shit.



I didn’t see indoor until the 90’s and everyone had mh or hps or both. Unless they were still using shop fluorescent tubes.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 12, 2018)

I remember when growers plopped down 30 gs on t5s lol


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 12, 2018)

MichiganMedGrower said:


> Not how the plant works. Pretty rudimentary science.


My dads science book from the fifties would say differntly 

What will growers be doing in 100 years ?


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 12, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> My dads science book from the fifties would say differntly
> 
> What will growers be doing in 100 years ?



Nah. The basics are from the 50’s or even much earlier. 

We usually add to scientific knowledge not just prove it wrong over and over. 

In 100 years if we are still growing the plant as we know it the advances will be in lighting and efficiency from new technology? And more effective nutritional knowledge and delivery? Just like we strive for now. 

The genetic end is where we are headed I sadly think.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 12, 2018)

You get what i mean though reading science books from the 80s and 90s even is funny


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 12, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> You get what i mean though reading science books from the 80s and 90s even is funny



Not sure I do. Can you give me an example?


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 12, 2018)

Nope, but saying science isnt disproved or changed in 70 years is pretty funny.

Like back in the days everyone said to run sterile res.

Now bennies have takin over ....

Go back in time and give a grower from the 70s a uc system and see what would happen lol


Im sure there have been tons of things changed in the last 70 years


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 12, 2018)

But i get what you mean about basic plant functions...not changing and the studies havent been furtherd.

But im sure they will be at some point


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 12, 2018)

Just saying if a book was produced in the 80s 90s 2000s

There are always reissues made with up dates and changes ... right


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Apr 12, 2018)

plants are plants, I grow them like my grandma did (obviously minus the lights) sad that, that now has to have a name like "organic" and chemicals are what is normal...


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 12, 2018)

Ha ha my dads science book was called "chemicals mans servant"lol ahh the 40-50s


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Apr 12, 2018)

hahaha yeah no doubt, tv dinners! arent they great!?


----------



## charface (Apr 12, 2018)

My hope for the future is that breeders
Will breed them so they thrive in low light and people will have them growing in the living room like wandering jew or whatever it was called


----------



## MichiganMedGrower (Apr 12, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Just saying if a book was produced in the 80s 90s 2000s
> 
> There are always reissues made with up dates and changes ... right


Sorry I got sidetracked. 

Ok I get what you mean. But I was kind of saying that it is all driven by technology. Like in modern hydro we have much better knowledge of microscopic inputs and their functions. And now products to use for it are available. 

New science is furthering knowledge and technique barring major discoveries. They jump things forward real fast.


----------



## t917q (Apr 14, 2018)

Beachwalker said:


> Recently I harvested in layers, taking the top kolas, then a week or so later the middle batch and finally from what used to be just popcorn for hash I got 3 extra jars of fine bud from just one white rhino!
> 
> It's a lot (and I mean a lot) more work doing it this way but I harvested exactly where I wanted it and got a lot more than usual for yield too, so to me it's well worth it from now on


I have been harvesting in layers as well. It allows all the buds to get fully ripe every time. I use paper bags in my groom which is about 50%rh. Then into jars with humidity gauge. Jars left closed once it stabilizes at 62%rh.


----------



## Bugeye (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 14, 2018)

Bugeye said:


> View attachment 4122026 View attachment 4122027


Jesus you need to build a dry HOUSE lol

And they wonder why your in the shop all day lol


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (Apr 14, 2018)

that is trim jail if I have ever seen it lol


----------



## Bugeye (Apr 14, 2018)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> that is trim jail if I have ever seen it lol


That's why you gotta have fun trimming and party all the way!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 17, 2018)

humidistat keeps it 65% rh, 4 inch booster fan runs for 15 minutes every 2 hours. takes 5 -7 days to get to the jar stage usually.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 22, 2018)

Im almst done building the new dry box

Nothing speacial 

Wood framed 4x 8 box with black plastic built in hanging lines
& and a spot to set the dehumidifier. 

In my basement so it will stay cool


I have a few plants that will be ready within a week possibley 2

But ill be taking one of them down 
To check how smell proof the room is 
Not using a scrubber just going through great lenght to make it as air tight as possible (ocd helps)


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 22, 2018)

The plant in front and the ones on the right will come down first 

I think the plants in the scrog still need about 3-4 weeks (fuckin haze lol)


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Apr 22, 2018)

keep an eye on the humidity if you're making it airtight. i'm not sure that's a good idea. not sure it's not, either..... i've always wanted the room to be, not sealed, but not tight either, and i use a filter, but thats just because it vents into my house, stinks like hell if i open the door without it. stinks like hell if i open the door with it, but not as bad.


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 22, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> keep an eye on the humidity if you're making it airtight. i'm not sure that's a good idea. not sure it's not, either..... i've always wanted the room to be, not sealed, but not tight either, and i use a filter, but thats just because it vents into my house, stinks like hell if i open the door without it. stinks like hell if i open the door with it, but not as bad.


It has a built in dehumidifier￼ 


Im also trying to make a double door so it doesnt stink when i open it as bad


----------



## Cold$moke (Apr 22, 2018)

The air tight design will hopefully concentrate the smell of the weed even more...
And give me controll of the humidity.....hopefully


----------



## Cold$moke (May 3, 2018)

Ha ha air tight design FAILED the smell test.
Wating on choping till my filter gets here haha


----------



## Beachwalker (May 3, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> My dads science book from the fifties would say differntly
> 
> What will growers be doing in 100 years ?





Cold$moke said:


> Ha ha air tight design FAILED the smell test.
> Wating on choping till my filter gets here haha


LOL had a feeling it might not..! I'm waiting on my new filter right now dragged my feet ordering it because of the looong extended winter in N.E. but now my windows are open and I'm trying to keep just the back windows open until my filter gets here (no Amazon Prime so guess it's not coming till Monday)

I don't notice smells much but the other day halfway up the stairs I got that green weed smell and strong! Only two plants flowering right now but they're kinda big), surprise me a little but figured if I could notice it holy cow! ..so immediately I ordered the new filter, now the wait.

Edit: yay my filter came today, took just three days so 9 p.m. tonight going to slap it on and get the rest of the windows open soon, it's been almost 90 last couple days


----------



## Cold$moke (May 3, 2018)

Ah well im going to try to keep it still airtight as possible

So im going to try just scrubing the drying box air first.....if it doesnt work then ill hook it up to pull a neg pressure


----------



## Cold$moke (May 3, 2018)

Its not the first time i stunk the house up

But last time i drew heat from my lady in a bad way haha

So i told her next run id make the dry box more inconspicuous haha

Been doing this for a long time

But i think me and my lady are just getting older and care more hahaha


----------



## stickyfly (May 3, 2018)

My first shot at a drying setup! Cut my mini ladies yesterday and hung them using the chains that hang my light since I cant grow again till November due to temps here. Last night humidity stayed at right around 50% but we have some storms rolling through which is making humidity go crazy outside and in my house so no clue how it will all stabilize once the weather settles.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 8, 2018)

I may have spoken too soon about my setup not containing the smell.

Cause i found an untaped seem (stoner)
And after taping it . no smell has creeped out 

But i have the fan and filter on stand by when they get here cause this was just the small half of my harvest


----------



## MidWestMayhem (May 8, 2018)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Looking at one of growmau's harvest reports he was using 850 watts of cobs and harvested 1627g's so yeah those are the crazy results you can get with cobs granted you have other things dialed in.


Link for that?


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (May 8, 2018)

sadly the video I was thinking of has been removed with the You Tube purge but there are more on his channel... this one for instance does not have the volume but gpw is 1.5.


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (May 8, 2018)

seriously love this guys videos, so informative no stupid fluff BS and soooo great at explaining ACTUAL FACTUAL data.


----------



## Hydrowannabe (May 11, 2018)

I love grow mau5’s videos too. Was sad to see so many videos disappear


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (May 11, 2018)

Hydrowannabe said:


> I love grow mau5’s videos too. Was sad to see so many videos disappear


yeah agreed a lot of great ones are gone now


----------



## Cold$moke (May 11, 2018)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> yeah agreed a lot of great ones are gone now


That was Some BULLSHIT
TONS OF GOOD VIDS GONE


----------



## Budzbuddha (May 11, 2018)

Fuck YouTube - Russian sell outs .

Thank god we can still find midget porn on the web


----------



## meangreengrowinmachine (May 11, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> That was Some BULLSHIT
> TONS OF GOOD VIDS GONE


Yeah it was


----------



## -Chef- (May 13, 2018)

Winter time I usually need to add some humidity.


----------



## INF Flux (May 13, 2018)

meangreengrowinmachine said:


> Yeah it was


Was in the process of gathering parts for a Rosin press when greengenes DIY build tutorial was deleted. I've learned a lot from those channels, damn shame.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (May 15, 2018)

Meanwhile, in the ghetto...
 

This is a converted kitchen cupboard (not in the kitchen anymore lol). Sits in the same room as my flower tent, so humidity is a bitch to regulate. Takes about a week for the colas to be dry enough to jar ready for burping.

The stacked trays on the right, In the bottom black try is all of the trim, middle and top trays are strawberry diesel. Hanging up is a soulmate by Bodhi, and on the left are chem toffees, purple orange CBD, and branches from my breeding project.
Its way more complicated than I needed it to be haha.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 15, 2018)

Nice


----------



## Zbud94 (May 20, 2018)

Quick question for everyone using a grow tent and carbon filter.

I live in an apartment and will be needing to dry my outdoor. How well does the carbon filter work ?
Obviously it works for flower rooms... but what if there’s over 10 units ?
Thanks


----------



## Zbud94 (May 20, 2018)

Zbud94 said:


> Quick question for everyone using a grow tent and carbon filter.
> 
> I live in an apartment and will be needing to dry my outdoor. How well does the carbon filter work ?
> Obviously it works for flower rooms... but what if there’s over 10 units ?
> Thanks


Was thinking if the carbon filter wasn’t enough I could DIY one of these , keeping it in my bedroom with the door shut with a 4x8 drying tent with 6 inch filter in tent

Here’s the link https://hydrobuilder.com/grow-room-environment/grow-room-odor-control-air-cleaner-filters/ozone-generators/ona-carbon-air-system-450-cfm.html


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (May 20, 2018)

they work pretty good, but they do have a limit. you may be pushing it. it will help, but it may not be able to keep up with that much.
i'd get a couple of tubs of ona gel and sit one by your front door and one outside the door of the room your tent is in


----------



## Zbud94 (May 20, 2018)

Roger A. Shrubber said:


> they work pretty good, but they do have a limit. you may be pushing it. it will help, but it may not be able to keep up with that much.


Hey thanks for the input! It’s legal this year but I still live in an apartment above a business so the smell could definitely bother the workers downstairs. I need to have just about zero smell. 

I’m constantly taking  in my apartment so it obviously smells like pot but I just can’t get caught ya no....


----------



## SSGrower (May 20, 2018)

Just messin around with wood boxes. One spanish cedar, the other Mahogany. So far I prefer the Mahogany.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 22, 2018)

SSGrower said:


> Just messin around with wood boxes. One spanish cedar, the other Mahogany. So far I prefer the Mahogany.
> View attachment 4138758 View attachment 4138759 View attachment 4138760


Nice!
Yea i imagine the cedar wood give it some flavor?


----------



## Cold$moke (May 22, 2018)

Before

After  gota fucking love trim day


----------



## SSGrower (May 22, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Nice!
> Yea i imagine the cedar wood give it some flavor?


Yes it does, it is not like aromatic cedar, the kind used for cloths chest, it is used in cigar humidors for its moisture control and resistance to a tobaco pest (ikr now a mite or something google it), and fungal resistance. If you like cigars pm me and I'll send it to you. The Mahoganay is pretty neutral, I like it best so far. Pine is too much, but if looking to store a piney strain its worth a shot. I want to try french pecan, suposedly smells like chocolate when cut.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 22, 2018)

Very generous . Only cigars i like have weed in them haha im actullay trying to kick nicotine lol

But thanks and i do like wood working and thought id say nice boxes


----------



## SSGrower (May 22, 2018)

Cold$moke said:


> Very generous . Only cigars i like have weed in them haha im actullay trying to kick nicotine lol
> 
> But thanks and i do like wood working and thought id say nice boxes


In full disclosure, nailgunned together, I did rough plane (not flat straight or true), table saw (contractor saw hoping to be a table saw one day) for all but cutting to length. I love building stuff free form, the dimensions werent critical but both boxes are identical because building 2 was the same as building 1. Figure i'll do a nice dovetail one when I find the right wood.

Yeah, not really a fan of blunts. They have their moments though.


----------



## Cold$moke (May 23, 2018)

I like blunts for car rides cause they are inconspicuous lol for the most part .


----------



## belvmont (May 23, 2018)

fresh harvested  was my first grow

its 68f and 55-60% humidity


----------



## Beachwalker (May 23, 2018)

belvmont said:


> fresh harvested  was my first grow
> 
> its 68f and 55-60% humidity


.. sweet looking first grow!


----------



## Beachwalker (May 23, 2018)

My humidifier died yesterday but I'm not pissed off because it was the same humidifier I used in my grow at least in the 90s and probably in the eighties, which I packed away with all my grow stuff when I quit in 95. I've been using it the last 3 years so no complaints

Got a couple Zips Hangin now unfortunately, and my RH is now 56 with no way to adjust it so I'm jarring early and I had more to harvest last night (dead ripe) but I'm harvesting it tonight because my new humidifier coming via Amazon Prime tomorrow so it should be okay hanging with no humidity control for maybe 12 to 18 hours

But now that I'm controlling the humidity in my drying area I don't ever want to go back to the old way, it's such a huge difference in finished product!


----------



## hydra-glide (Nov 13, 2018)

Every October/November the coastal air in California is dry (5-25% RH), which is also harvest time. My drying box is a 50" x50" x 79"h grow tent. I hang 2x4 wire from the ceiling, and use Home Depot clips (35¢ ea.) to hang the bud-sticks. For humidity, I soak a large beach towel and wring it out, then hang it by clothes pins inside the tent and zip the front of it up 3/4 of the way closed. Then I aim a clip fan at the opening from 6ft. away to keep air just moving. I like to see the bud-stems sway slightly in the breeze. The outside RH may be 10%, but inside the tent it's 50%, which is a fine drying RH. I'll need to remove and re-soak and squeeze the towel every day, but *the wet towel beats a humidifier attempting to re-humidify the entire San Diego county on a daily basis.  *
And the fellow with the moniker "cold smoke" has the right approach. Every morning I load-up a tall insulated mug with ice. I break that ice up with the wooden end of a screwdriver and pack my double-percolating bong every time before I light the pipe with a beeswax wick. *Never, ever*, inhale *"hot" anything*, especially smoke. *Cold smoke is the only healthy smoke*, and it cuts congestion by 80%, at least.


----------



## CrudeDude (Dec 9, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Came across this while researching drying methods. Has anyone used one of these? It would be very easy to DIY with an inkbird humidity controller which can be found for like 30 bucks.
> Budybox


This would only work if the humidity outside the box was lower than inside. Otherwise you’ll just pull in more humid air and the thing will run non stop.


----------



## TacoMac (Dec 9, 2018)

Mine is laughable. It's basic recycled twine running across the studs in the basement. Hang the stems on there 3 days or maybe 4 and then trim the buds down and into the jars they go.


----------



## nc208 (Dec 9, 2018)

CrudeDude said:


> This would only work if the humidity outside the box was lower than inside. Otherwise you’ll just pull in more humid air and the thing will run non stop.


Yes that's what a dehumidifier is for if that time of year is present. Add a humidifier if dry in winter and a dehuey in the summer if RH Is too high. This thread is about setups not basics. Let's see what you got.


----------



## CrudeDude (Dec 9, 2018)

nc208 said:


> Yes that's what a dehumidifier is for if that time of year is present. Add a humidifier if dry in winter and a dehuey in the summer if RH Is too high. This thread is about setups not basics. Let's see what you got.


Lol ok guy. Why tf would you want the box if you have a dehumidifier and humidifier etc? check my grow journal guy. You’ll see my setup. If your environment is in check then all you need is string or wire and a place to hang it across and you’re done. I simply pointed out that the linked video was a worthless design as it was a give in that you’d need humid and dehumid units at which point this box would be pointless.

12 days flower. Will dry in the same room.


----------



## gazza89 (Dec 9, 2018)

I Use these with a fan blowing over the top, not directly on them , then open and turn every day.


----------

